# Ziggler? Now? Really?



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They don't go with him in 2014 after survivor series when he's red hot no, they go with him after he's been stale and boring in the midcard for the last 2 years and doing an HBK tribute act. Makes sense.

This guy has no business being in a WWE title match at Summerslam after the booking he's had this year. This was just a fucking swerve to shock people and be like "See we're pushing guys that don't normally get a push" except this guy has been boring as fuck all year and been all around awful. AJ or Bray deserved this title shot, Ziggler would be an acceptable challenger on say a ppv like Battleground or Fastlane, not fucking Summerslam.

Its absolutely pathetic that they had AJ take the pin after Ziggler has jobbed to Baron Corbin like 5 times this year and been a jobber to nearly everyone else.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Everything about this match screams wrestlemania pre-show. Sorry


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm just done with the WWE.

AJ is a scrub, why the hell would you have him take the pin when he literally has minimal credibility.

I hope he goes back to NJPW.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes Ziggler, he and Dean will tear the house down. Believe that.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Straw Hat said:


> I'm just done with the WWE.
> 
> AJ is a scrub, why the hell would you have him take the pin when he literally has minimal credibility.


AJ will be over no matter what so it doesn't matter.


----------



## HensonNXT (Jul 23, 2016)

Ive always hated Ziggler, fucking joke in the ring and on the mic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apparently the script writers are exempt from drug tests too.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Raw gives us Rollins vs Balor.

Smackdown counters with Ambrose vs Ziggler.

I think it's pretty obvious which one is the "B show" :lol


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

It really should have been AJ or Cena.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Since they went with Finn on Raw, I figured they'd go with Crews for SD.

But I agree with you about Ziggler.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Raw gives us Rollins vs Balor.
> 
> Smackdown counters with Ambrose vs Ziggler.
> 
> I think it's pretty obvious which one is the "B show" :lol


 Ziggler hasn't been relevant in years. This is worse than Wyatt-Ambrose.

Biggest match without a shadow of a doubt is Lesnar-Orton.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

:maury

This is the perfect example of not needing a title defense for every PPV. Probably should've booked some sort of tag team place holder feud for Ambrose to compete in for Summerslam. Then have his first title defense post brand split be at the first Smackdown PPV. Whatever though lol at least Ambrose is guaranteed to go over.


----------



## RMKelly (Sep 17, 2013)

Ziggler? Booo! I wanted the demon Kane.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

They have lost their fucking minds. SummerSlam is their 2nd biggest show of the year and the 2 big title matches include a guy half the Raw/SD audience doesn't know yet and a guy who has been a decent midcarder at best for a couple of years. Holy shit, WTF are they smoking?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Awful, awful, awful booking here.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

I wanted Bray to win, but shocked Ziggler won. I'm all for this, if it leads to a Ziggler heel turn.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Would've preferred Wyatt, but I'm cool with Ziggler. Think Ziggler and Ambrose will surprise some people at Summerslam. One of them's probably going to have to turn heel though to make the feud interesting.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ughh has anyone cared for Ziggler since 2014? I have no problem having new people in world title picture but he shouldn't be in the WWE championship match at Summer Slam. Why not Styles? Wyatt? Even Cena wouldn't be a bad choice. With that being said, I hope he takes it off Ambrose.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I thought people wanted another main event push for Dolph? :shrug


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

KC Armstrong said:


> They have lost their fucking minds. SummerSlam is their 2nd biggest show of the year and the 2 big title matches include a guy half the Raw/SD audience doesn't know yet and a guy who has been a decent midcarder at best for a couple of years. Holy shit, WTF are they smoking?


Lmao I'm guessing they think Lesnar/Orton and Styles/Cena can carry the PPV.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

But Balor does? What has he done? Please Dolph was one of the most over guys in the company at one time and is a former world champ. Now that we have Brands guys that didn't shine before finally can now. Smackdown has to build it's Brand.


----------



## Super Hetero Male (Jul 1, 2016)

Not so sure this one is gonna stick.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

An easy +1 for Dean waiting Joe and Aries from NXT.

Ambrose said many times that the match that wants more is with Joe, so is easy say that Ziggler is a transition opponent waiting the Joe calls up.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dolph Ziggler is former World Champion, who's also been US and IC champion. That said he jobbed to Ambrose on Raw two months ago. He just came off losing a 2 of 3 to Baron Corbin. If they wanted to repackage Ziggler and give him another main event push. They should have at least teased a heel turn or something. Yes Smackdown wants to do AJ/Cena, so whoever faced Ambrose was just to job to him. With Ambrose real title challenges coming after Summerslam with AJ/Cena/Orton. But they should have at least had Ambrose face Bray Wyatt given there history. That's a much bigger match up then Dean/Dolph.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

When Dolph is booked well, he is over as hell and he is at the top of his game (and I'm not even a huge fan of the guy). Ziggler could be one of the much needed talents hovering between midcard and main event for SDL that the majority were bitching about in the Discussion thread. They have weeks to build up this match and give Ziggler more impetus. Plus, they can both talk and it'll most likely be a good match.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Yea now. Dean needs another title defense under his belt. Do not want to waste that on a serious contender.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

He beat AJ clean with a move no one wins with and is one of the most over used. 

:ha

For fucks sake


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

I get the hostility but this is just a random filler match that they probably expect to be a good addition to the Summerslam card. AJ Styles still has John Cena to deal with and they're probably building Bray back up and he will chase the gold. Likewise with Corbin and Crews, they probably need a bit more seasoning and to be built up more (debuting Finn Balor having a World Title match straight away notwithstanding). As surprising as it seems, Ziggler is the safe choice for a decent match.

I must say, I've been souring on Ziggler since his return last year but when he won and celebrated, I felt... happy for him. Weird.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The biggest fail is AJ taking the fall and to someone with awful credibility no less..

If this is Bryan's "risky" choice, then all it's done is sour me on SD out the gate.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought that Wyatt had it wrapped up in a bag. Didn't think Zigs was winning, at all. Oh well, their match could be a dark horse at SS. Never know. They've had good matches in the past.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Good swerve, match will guaranteed deliver. They could put some real heat on this feud by turning Ziggler.

Next Tuesday build the show as them having respect for each other then turn Ziggler at the end of the night.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

razzathereaver said:


> It really should have been AJ or Cena.


If wasn't them because they will face each other at Summerslam. For that reason it should have been Bray Wyatt. Since he has a history with Ambrose and has beat Ambrose a lot in the past. So it actually seems like Wyatt could win. While Ziggler he just jobbed to Ambrose on Raw two months ago.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Dean Ambrose as the WWE champion is the main problem here not the fact that Dolf is number 1 contender. Ambose vs anyone would be meh


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

They're trying to show that everyone has the chance to live up to their full potential on Smackdown. They specifically DON'T want you to judge guys on what you've seen of them recently.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm speechless, definitely wasn't expecting this.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

The thing is, Ziggler has a ton of talent, but WWE have done literally nothing to build him up as a credible challenger to Dean Ambrose. You can't just sandwich someone who's spent the better part of the year jobbing to Baron Corbin into a WWE Title match at a big 4 PPV ad expect people to show the slightest bit of interest.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

SmackDown belt back to opening PPVs again, I guess.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

HensonNXT said:


> Ive always hated Ziggler, fucking joke in the ring and on the mic


Well, except tonight when he was good inring and had a good pretaped promo setting up his main event win.
But don't worry about that.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Dean Ambrose as the WWE champion is the main problem here not the fact that Dolf is number 1 contender. Ambose vs anyone would be meh



Wrong, Ambrose/Cena would have been big. While Ambrose/Wyatt has already main evented a PPV and have a big history. Dolph is just going to give Ambrose a easy win and extend him to having a long title run.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

FITZ said:


> They're trying to show that everyone has the chance to live up to their full potential on Smackdown. They specifically DON'T want you to judge guys on what you've seen of them recently.


Exactly, it's like that went over everyone's head. People complain that the roster is weak, yet when they are trying to build guys up(Apollo and Corbin taking charge in the match and Ziggler winning) people crap on it.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Guys, Ambrose isn't losing the title this soon. This was to help push Ziggler. Nothing more, nothing less. Great booking decision.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

No build, no story, just out of nowhere the guy goes from being a jabroni to co-main eventing SummerSlam. Compare this horseshit to Daniel Bryan's story leading up to his WWE Title match with Cena at SummerSlam. WTF?


----------



## DaGawd44 (Jul 21, 2016)

If Ziggler is motivated like he was in 2013 or at SS 14 this could be sweet. That being said I think it is now obvious that a World Title match won't be in the main event, for the second fucking year, because old guys have to get the spotlight again.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Most won't dispute Dean vs Ziggler will be a good to great match. But fuck is that shit is big enough for SUMMERSLAM. We have the likes of Randy vs Brock and Seth vs Finn Balor on the card. 

And Dolph "When am I going over " Ziggler gets to be the first contender on one of the biggest PPVs :lol

Siiiiiiiiiiigh, I guess they really had no choice with some being tied up and another either not being ready or can't afford to lose. 

Still, how the hell are they protecting APOLLO FUCKING CRUZ over AJ??!! Who loses to a damn super kick?? :lmao that was no chill levels right there.


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Good on him, Ziggler has been busting his balls for quite a while. Though he has been a bit stale as of late he can give Ambrose a good match + victory & they aren't giving away the top match ups straight away.


----------



## Huggerlover (Jul 19, 2016)

Ziggler was the last person I wanted to see win that match. Hell if the had gone with Slaters suggestion and added him, I would rather be getting that.

Ziggler is boring.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

XxPunisherxX said:


> He beat AJ clean with a move no one wins with and is one of the most over used.
> 
> :ha
> 
> For fucks sake


What's funny is that they even had AJ kick out of Cena's AA only to get dropped by a geek move. :lmao He sold it like death though, so kudos to AJ.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

This was the first Smackdown I decided to watch in nearly four years and now, it's going to be the last Smackdown I watch for the foreseeable future as a result.

Ziggler in the main event of Summerslam? :heston


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Drink it in marks. The Zigman is BACK :drose


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

WWE made a huge mistake trying to go with shock factor here. Last night they did it with new guy becoming number one contender on his first night. While tonight they have a struggling veteran who use to be World Champion, win a big match to give himself another title shot storyline. Yet their Summerslam card now is pretty crappy and looks weaker then Money in the Bank. WWE should have at least done Ambrose/Wyatt that would have been perfect filler title match for Ambrose.


----------



## jamesdeen1 (Jul 8, 2016)

Ambrose V Ziggler couldn't main event raw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty obvious they see the SD main event at SummerSlam being AJ/Cena. But even that feud has taken a massive hit with; AJ taking the clean pin from Cena at BG and now taking a clean pin from Ziggler tonight. It's just an odd feeling feud now. Baaad booking.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ziggler is a great talent, hopefully this push is serious because he's one of the best when motivated. He should be able to carry Dean to a great match.

They made that superkick legit tonight :mark:


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

I get the idea of giving some guys the credibility they sorely needed. I like it. But did you really have to pin Styles? I mean, come on, you have Corbin and Crews in there and you have Styles eat the pin. Fucking stupid.

I did not expect to say this, but Raw DEFINITELY wins this week.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Why the fuck not ? Maybe something good happens.


----------



## The Adorable One (May 16, 2015)

What a let down... and things were so promising before this. Ambrose-Wyatt was the only way to go there. Sigh.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

StylesP1 said:


> Guys, Ambrose isn't losing the title this soon. This was to help push Ziggler. Nothing more, nothing less. Great booking decision.



I agree, but nobody is going to believe Dolph will win. At least if they did Bray Wyatt vs Ambrose it might seem like Dean could lose. Due to Ambrose history of losing to Wyatt and Bray being this creepy unpredictable guy. Dolph just jobbed to Ambrose on Raw two months ago and it wasn't even the Raw main event. While everyone just seen Dolph job to Baron Corbin. It would be one thing if they started teasing big Dolph turn and repackaged his character a bit. But he was just Dolph Ziggler. He should have attacked Dean after the match or something.


----------



## Lil B (Nov 8, 2015)

This has a chance to either be really good or just god awful. I feel like they went with Ziggler to establish him as somebody who should be taken seriously in the main event picture. Don't be surprised if he turns heel after he loses to Ambrose.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

So much for them viewing AJ as a top guy....


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

If Ziggler had been built up properly I'd be fine with this. He's just been booked as an absolute joke since Survivor Series 2014 and this is so out of the blue to be in the WWE Title Match of the 2nd biggest PPV of the year. The Universe Title match is head scratching as well as most of the audience probably had no idea who Balor was before he went over everybody yesterday. Guess they're banking on Orton-Lesnar to headline in a brand war bragging rights.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KingCosmos said:


> Exactly, it's like that went over everyone's head. People complain that the roster is weak, yet when they are trying to build guys up(Apollo and Corbin taking charge in the match and Ziggler winning) people crap on it.


I mean, there's nothing wrong with building "talented guys" up. There's plenty wrong with pushing unmotivated, over the hill, performers, or green plebs like Corbin.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Brollins said:


> Why the fuck not ? Maybe something good happens.


This is what we need here optimism.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

jamesdeen1 said:


> Ambrose V Ziggler couldn't main event raw


It didn't when they wrestled on May 23rd and Ambrose beat Ziggler clean.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

For the past 3 years, people on this board were like "Push Dolph! Push Dolph! Push Dolph!"

Then when he finally gets another chance, you turn on the guy.


Fucking unbelievable! :lol

- Vic


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> Wrong, Ambrose/Cena would have been big. While *Ambrose/Wyatt has already main evented a PPV and have a big history*. Dolph is just going to give Ambrose a easy win and extend him to having a long title run.


Do you remember their last programme ?. It was awful. That Ambulance match that they had was shocking. Ambrose is a solid mid carder at best . He would have never of held the strap if Roman wasn't a junkie


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ambrose run

SummerSlam: Ziggler
Backlash: Ziggler
No Mercy: Del Rio
Survivor Series: Del Rio
TLC: Wyatt


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This is what we need here optimism.



The storyline is probably Stephanie/Authority kept Ziggler down and didn't give him enough chances. While Shane/Daniel Bryan will give guys like Ziggler chances to prove himself. Now if he didn't just lose clean to Baron Corbin on back to back ppvs. He wouldn't look like such a second rate contender.


----------



## Shogunfan1 (Sep 29, 2011)

I personally think Dolph is great in the ring. Not the best choice but still going be a good match for Summerslam


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I had some time to think about this. I still think it was a foolish choice. Ziggler is most likely turning heel. This is something that is much needed in his career and much needed for the dynamic of the feud, but it does not change the fact that Ziggler has done nothing but lose the last 2 or so years or win meaningless low card/pre-show matches. The heel turn does not wash away his stigma as a loser. It does not suddenly give him credibility. The heel turn will just make him a geek that suddenly has a bad attitude. 

I think they should have turned him heel before giving him the number 1 contender spot. Let him go over somebody in a quick feud to establish a new sense of credibility or belonging. Easing a geek into the picture with a renewed focus is much better than throwing a geek into the picture, then trying to work something out.


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

I swear, wrestling fans are the most fickle human beings on the face of the planet. Like a bunch of kids constantly unwrapping new presents. You're spoiled beyond belief.

A year ago, the thought of a Ziggler vs Ambrose title match would make these forums swoon...now apparently its 'too lame'? GTFO. FFS....:no:

Give it a chance. Its all about booking. 

RAW was all about flash-in-the-pan theatrics. 'Ooh, look who's up next!' Its a great first show, but the roster itself sold it. Question is...can they actually sell feuds over the next few weeks so its still fresh? Rollins vs Balor isn't too different from Ambrose vs Ziggler (except that Balor is now the IWC's new pet).

Ziggler and Ambrose is quality. It could suck, and knowing WWE it probably will be a good match, but have shitty build up.

But calling it dead before it even starts is a bit premature. You can't keep complaining about the product being stale, and yet complain when certain individuals get pushes to change things up. For all you know, this could be Ziggler's resurgence and one of the best feuds of 2016. 


PS: For all those complaining about AJ eating a pin...no one cares or will remember, especially if AJ goes over Cena. Only the most hardcore fans will make a big stink about something so trivial...a blip on AJs career lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Crews would have made more sense, and probably even Corbin considering these guys are up and coming talents WWE are needing to establish, but Ziggler might not be the worst idea in the world. If it leads to a heel turn and brings back the Ziggler of 2012, then Smackdown has another reason to tune in. He's absolutely awful as a face, but as a heel he was damn entertaining.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

No Way this match actually happens. This was just a shock factor move and to bring in ratings because of unpredictability. Watch next week, the main event for SDL is Ziggler vs Triple H because Triple H cashes in his rematch clause while Ziggler defends his # 1 contender ship. And Triple H wins and we get Ambrose vs Hunter again.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Do you remember their last programme ?. It was awful. That Ambulance match that they had was shocking. Ambrose is a solid mid carder at best . He would have never of held the strap if Roman wasn't a junkie




That's just your wrong opinion, that varies from the majority. Ambrose would have easily still got the title at some point this summer. He was going to win MITB brief case either way. WWE liked Bray/Ambrose feud enough in the past. To have it main event a PPV over Rollins/Cena. That shows you how much you know.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

I think they picked Ziggler because A: It's supposed to be the Era of opportunity and most importantly B: Because he and Ambrose have fantastic wrestling matches. Yes WRESTLING!

I can see this one being a sleeper hit. Yes, Rollins/Balor will be energizingly great, but I can see Ambrose/Ziggler giving us a technical classic.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

THANOS said:


> I mean, there's nothing wrong with building "talented guys" up. There's plenty wrong with pushing unmotivated, over the hill, performers, or green plebs like Corbin.


I think corbin did good in the match tonight


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I knew we wouldn't get AJ or Cena winning since they're going to fight each other, but...Ziggler? I just do not get the appeal of this guy, especially after he's been booked like shit. He looks like an aging 80s hair band singer whose finisher kicks his own ass whenever he does it. And the bargain bin HBK shtick has gotten old real damn fast.

On the plus side, I guess they're going to give Dean a real run with the title.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Smackdown just moved live, they need a hot and credible feud to anchor the show, and they fucking choose DOLPH ZIGGLER. Worst of all some people are defending this atrocity.

I'm all for Ziggler getting a push, but fuck he should not be an overnight title challenger after jobbing for the better portion of the year. More importantly, this greatly damages Ambrose since he's clearly in a mid card feud. Complete *DOG SHIT*.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

DeeGuy said:


> Crews would have made more sense, and probably even Corbin considering these guys are up and coming talents WWE are needing to establish, but Ziggler might not be the worst idea in the world. If it leads to a heel turn and brings back the Ziggler of 2012, then Smackdown has another reason to tune in. He's absolutely awful as a face, but as a heel he was damn entertaining.


I'd say let Corbin and Crews have a match at Summerslam. Their one in NXT was decent.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Now, I love a good moan as much as anybody but fuck me, some of you butthurt bitch queens need to reign it in.

Hail Ziggler.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm honestly thinking they want SmackDown to get cancelled now. Dolph!? Its two years too late, literally no one gives a fuck about this jobber anymore. Too little, too late AJ or Bray should have won. Shit I'd be OK with Corbin winning, but Ziggler? Fuck this shit :fuckthis


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

I get the uproar but this is a nice addition to an already stacked summerslam card. 

Bring it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well let's see how that goes...


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Nobody on earth expects Dolph to win...This makes no sense to me. 

Seems like a complete waste.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The_Jiz said:


> I get the uproar but this is a nice addition to an already stacked summerslam card.
> 
> Bring it.


Just because Ziggler booking the past year doesn't warrant this spot. Like mentioned before Ambrose just beat Ziggler clean on Raw two months ago. In a match that wasn't even the Raw main event.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm toeing the Zig-zag on this one. Dolph is one of the more underutilized talents in the WWE. He is the poster boy for having your legs cut from underneath you by management, lest we forget that he, not Ambrose, was the biggest victim of Reigns push at Rumble '15. 

As long as he is motivated, I think a lot of you will eat your words. Here's to Dolph shutting some folks up.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

MyaTheBee said:


> Nobody on earth expects Dolph to win...This makes no sense to me.
> 
> Seems like a complete waste.


It's fine to do filler matches on B ppvs. Like everyone knew Kane wouldn't beat Rollins at Hell in the Cell last year. But on Summerslam should have top matches, not this.


----------



## TaterTots (Jul 22, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> Just because Ziggler booking the past year doesn't warrant this spot. Like mentioned before Ambrose just beat Ziggler clean on Raw two months ago. In a match that wasn't even the Raw main event.


All it setup with Ziggler shows is that Ambrose is truly a placeholder champion whose only job was to carry the belt to SmackDown. Now that it is there, they are having him do this filler feud with Ziggler while Styles is done with Cena. Once that happens you can expect Ambrose to drop the belt to Styles at next pay per view.


----------



## M.R.K (Jun 29, 2016)

I think it's unfair to bash Smackdown at this point. If you look at the roster, although they have a bunch of stars in there, most of them are running on very low momentum and needs to be built back. The only stars with the momentum on their side are Ambrose, Cena and Styles. And now, Orton gained a lot of momentum and he looks motivated. 

They have the talent in the likes of Bray Wyatt, Dolph Ziggler, The Miz, Alberto Del Rio and Kane (yeah, even Kane. He actually looked pretty solid in that battle ground) As usual, Raw got the easy way and all the stars with high momentum are taken away. 

So, it's not reasonable to expect a 'spectuacular' show in the first episode. It will take time and they have shown some promising developments. Ziggler winning was a great way to go and if Ziggler is given enough air time, he can do a pretty fantastic job. If people are complaining that "Oh yeah, this is something that should have happened 5 years back LOL", then I think it would be really difficult for these people to enjoy Smackdown.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm pretty glad with Ziggler winning, didn't think it would happen. I'm probably one of the few left who can, and will say Ziggler is their favorite in the WWE right now. I'd be cool with Ziggler winning the title. But, I know that won't happen.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm thinking of it this way; we still have the Styles v Cena feud ongoing and they'll clash at SummerSlam. Wyatt is having his credibility rebuilt from the ground up. Orton v Lesnar. Corbin and Crews definitely aren't ready right now for the Main Event scene. Dolph was more of a logical choice here. If they turn Ziggler heel, it may get interesting.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TaterTots said:


> All it setup with Ziggler shows is that Ambrose is truly a placeholder champion whose only job was to carry the belt to SmackDown. Now that it is there, they are having him do this filler feud with Ziggler while Styles is done with Cena. Once that happens you can expect Ambrose to drop the belt to Styles at next pay per view.


LOL yes so they have AJ take the pin for Dolph. That really builds up AJ haha and he's likely jobbing to Cena at Summerslam anyways. Some of these silly AJ title win theories are hilarious. AJ not winning the title this year and hasn't won that much more then Ziggler actually. If anything this shows they will give Ambrose a long title run. Everyone has easy title defenses when they get long runs. Just like Rollins faced Kane last year. There's no way Ambrose loses the belt before Survivor Series now.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Can we at least see the positive side from this for once?

First, they did something new and unpredictable giving Ziggler the win, who in my book is nice. Second, give the guys the time to develop this feud before you scream "fail" all over it. Third, the match was good and even manage to get the people behind Apollo and Corbin, and finally, this is a good precedent to the future because left the feeling that now we can't miss Smackdown because anything can happen.

People finds that Balor was almost impossible to go against Rollins in SummerSlam, but I can bet that everyone thought that was _actually_ impossible to see Ziggler in the same spot versus Ambrose. Even better is that you know that those two guys will deliver a good match at least, so for me, this is a win.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> That's just your wrong opinion, that varies from the majority. Ambrose would have easily still got the title at some point this summer. He was going to win MITB brief case either way. WWE liked Bray/Ambrose feud enough in the past. To have it main event a PPV over Rollins/Cena. That shows you how much you know.


And that is why they completely over looked Bray and went with Dolph fuckin Ziggler.

The Bray/Dean feud was total crap and fell flat on its arse. My memory is obviously not as selective as yours


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

GCA-FF said:


> I'm thinking of it this way; we still have the Styles v Cena feud ongoing and they'll clash at SummerSlam. Wyatt is having his credibility rebuilt from the ground up. Orton v Lesnar. Corbin and Crews definitely aren't ready right now for the Main Event scene. Dolph was more of a logical choice here. If they turn Ziggler heel, it may get interesting.


Yeah they need to turn Dolph heel and build him up the next three weeks. He needs to have beatdowns on a guy Ambrose and tease that he could win. If it's face vs face its a total waste.


----------



## TaterTots (Jul 22, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> LOL yes so they have AJ take the pin for Dolph. That really builds up AJ haha and he's likely jobbing to Cena at Summerslam anyways. Some of these silly AJ title win theories are hilarious. AJ not winning the title this year and hasn't won that much more then Ziggler actually. If anything this shows they will give Ambrose a long title run. Everyone has easy title defenses when they get long runs. Just like Rollins faced Kane last year. There's no way Ambrose loses the belt before Survivor Series now.


If you think Styles is not going over Cena at Summer Slam then you have not been paying attention. And getting that win over Cena is all it takes for Styles to get catapulted straight into the WWE title scene and put into a match against Ambrose at the next pay per view.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Massive Ziggler fan but putting him in the Smackdown summer slam right now makes no sense after getting buried the last two years. When he beat Del Rio for the title after Wrestlemania is when they should have given him the super push, or after he beat the authority at survivor series. No point in having him forced to the top right now, especially at the expense of a red hot AJ Styles.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Rowdy Yates said:


> And that is why they completely over looked Bray and went with Dolph fuckin Ziggler.
> 
> The Bray/Dean feud was total crap and fell flat on its arse. My memory is obviously not as selective as yours


WWE always goes through fazes where they wanna push Ziggler strong. That's how he's actually has victories almost every wrestler in the company and had had so much gold. This is another attempt by WWE to give Ziggler a push. As for Wyatt my guess only reason why they didn't do it. Was because they want to build Wyatt back up as a singles threat and don't want him to lose on his first ppv singles match in 10 months.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TaterTots said:


> If you think Styles is not going over Cena at Summer Slam then you have not been paying attention. And getting that win over Cena is all it takes for Styles to get catapulted straight into the WWE title scene and put into a match against Ambrose at the next pay per view.


Haha, actually your not paying attention to how Cena feuds go. When was the last time he didn't get a one on one victory of a guy in a feud? Yep never, good luck with that fantasy. Especially since AJ/Orton are supposed to feud post Summerslam. Also Backlash is like 3 weeks after Summerslam and total B ppv. It's very unlikely a title change will happen there. Ambrose isn't losing the title to at least No Mercy and most likely Survivor Series.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Ambrose isn't dropping the title until October at the very earliest. It's entirely possible he ends the year with the belt. The belt has been passed around like a hot potato since Seth was forced to vacate it after blowing out his knee last November. Neither AJ nor Bray would go over, and then a lot of you would have complained about them being buried. Bray needs to be heavily protected. He is winning the title within the next year but they're building Ambrose as "the guy" for SD and need to give him opponents that can afford a loss this early into the brand split.


Neither AJ nor Bray should be losing at Summerslam and one of them will likely be the ones to dethrone Dean in the future but it isn't the right time yet. Dolph can take a loss and he's almost guaranteed to go heel during or after the feud, which will gain him some steam when he goes back to the upper midcard. They made the correct call tonight.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

XxPunisherxX said:


> He beat AJ clean with a move no one wins with and is one of the most over used.
> 
> :ha
> 
> For fucks sake


Exactly! He fucking beat AJ with a fucking superkick, a move the entire roster does like 2 or 3 times a match. The superkick is used as often as a fucking forearm nowdays. He might as well have beat him with a bodyslam or a suplex, the superkick is about as effective as those moves nowadays.

Couldn't he have at least pinned Corbin? Why have AJ take the pin? He's gonna have a big rematch against Cena at Summerslam, whereas Corbin and Apollo aint doing shit, either one of them could have easily took the pin.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly! He fucking beat AJ with a fucking superkick, a move the entire roster does like 2 or 3 times a match. The superkick is used as often as a fucking forearm nowdays.
> 
> Couldn't he have at least pinned Corbin? Why have AJ take the pin? He's gonna have a big rematch against Cena at Summerslam, whereas Corbin and Apollo aint doing shit, either one of them could have easily took the pin.


Because AJ is credible, Corbin isn't. You have to make people believe even slightly that there's a chance Dolph could win, and Corbin isn't going to do it. Granted, nobody will buy it no matter WHAT they do, he could've pinned Cena and people still wouldn't believe he's winning the title, but if they're gonna make such a boneheaded choice for a title contender, he had to beat someone who matters.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly! He fucking beat AJ with a fucking superkick, a move the entire roster does like 2 or 3 times a match. The superkick is used as often as a fucking forearm nowdays. He might as well have beat him with a bodyslam or a suplex, the superkick is about as effective as those moves nowadays.
> 
> Couldn't he have at least pinned Corbin? Why have AJ take the pin? He's gonna have a big rematch against Cena at Summerslam, whereas Corbin and Apollo aint doing shit, either one of them could have easily took the pin.


The funny thing is that super kick beats AJ. Yet last time Dolph/Ambrose wrestled. Dolph hit super kick on Ambrose and he no sold it and did his bounce back off the ropes thing.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know if Dolph was pushed as a title contender back in 2014 after Survivor Series i'd have been fine with it, dude was red hot and had alot of momentum behind him. But now, have you guys defending this forgot the dude was beat by Tyler Breeze 3 or 4 times this year? Then jobbed to Corbin a couple times then just fumbled around in the midcard doing an HBK tribute act giving no fucks at all. 

He was on like 3 pre shows in a row, dude has been boring as fuck and used as a jobber but all of a sudden he's thrusted into a world title match at the 2nd biggest ppv of the year? In what fucking world does that make sense?

Why now? Is it because he's been so amazing this year? Or cut amazing promos? No, no they're doing this new era thing and SD wants to be presented as a show that gives guys a chance, so they just chose Ziggler because he'd be a big swerve and make people think "Omg SD really does give guys a chance". It has nothing to do with Ziggler as a perfomrer its just to go along with their storyline.

Ziggler should have had like 2 or 3 feuds he'd won and been built back up as a credible contender before being shot straight into a title match on the 2nd biggest ppv of the year after being a jobber for the last year.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Lord, some of you people are so fickle :lmao

I'm fine with this after thinking about it. Ambrose and Ziggler are the chief examples of people getting fucked over by The Authority in the last year or so. Now, on a new show under a new regime, they'll be fighting for the title. That's good storytelling. In addition, there's a pathway opened up for a Dolph heel turn down the line.

Ziggler, as mentioned, got fucked over repeatedly. THey'll likely play on that. Now he has a fresh start and he capitalized. He has a chance at Summerslam to capitalize. Ambrose overcame his bullshit and won the title. The GM of Smackdown, Daniel Bryan, ALSO overcame his bullshit and won the title. Can Dolph follow in those footsteps too? 

If he doesn't, then the question becomes: Was it The Authority who bogged Dolph down? Or Dolph himself? Does Dolph need to change as well to get what he wants back like he had in 2013 when he was on top of the world? 

There's plenty to like here. Dolph is what he is at this point but if booked well this could do wonders for both. They both can talk and they both can do some good things in the ring. And heel Dolph could come out of Summerslam as well for the Backlash rematch that will probably happen, so I'm not going to sit here and complain.

It's something new. It's something different. It wasn't going to be AJ Styles or John Cena. They're facing each other at Summerslam. Bray could've been a choice but they protected him by not having him take the fall. Dolph pinned someone legit - AJ - and it doesn't diminish AJ's credibility much since he's still feuding with #BigMatchJohn. Corbin or Crews were NOT going to win, and any thought otherwise would've been stupid. 

What I took from the show tonight is that Smackdown is the show about rebuilds, rehabs, and slow burns. Raw got immediate payoffs and that has its benefits. However, the slow burn can work too, and I think that's what we're going to see for the next few weeks. If they can hook me for the next few weeks up until S'Slam, I'm in. But I'm not going to pan this. It makes sense from a storyline standpoint if you think hard enough.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Sharks complain that wwe doesn't make new stars, yet they want Apollo and Corbin to get pinned when Smackdown is trying to establish these guys. AJ is someone who will be over no matter what he can easily take a pin and still be ok.


----------



## Danica (Feb 2, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/758123678953418752


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't get it. Ziggler fans complain all the time that the WWE misuses him and don't give him a chance. But in reality, Ziggler got chance after chance after chance and got some kind of mini-push every year. It's crazy how many chances he's been given. For other wrestlers if they fail one or two chances, they'll never get another but for Ziggler it's like he's getting limitless chances. The guy sucks and will never be good. Just move on FFS.﻿


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

JBLoser said:


> Lord, some of you people are so fickle :lmao
> 
> I'm fine with this after thinking about it. Ambrose and Ziggler are the chief examples of people getting fucked over by The Authority in the last year or so. Now, on a new show under a new regime, they'll be fighting for the title. That's good storytelling. In addition, there's a pathway opened up for a Dolph heel turn down the line.
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying, i do, but Dolph should have been built up prior to this, not during the feud with Ambrose. He was booked as a jobber for the last 2 years or so and BAM! he's in the world title match on the 2nd biggest ppv of the year. You can't fix whats been done to him in 4 weeks time, if they was gonna do this he should have been built back up in the last 3 or 4 months, he should have been winning feuds.

How about next month we shoot Curtis Axel into a world title match? Would it be new? Yeah but would it make sense? No. Its all about the booking here, Dolph has been crippled by booking for the last 2 years and now all of a sudden everyones supposed to think he has a fucking chance of winning the world title on Sumemrslam? No one thinks that for a second and if he did win it the world title would look like shit and mean as much as the IC title does now cause a jobber just won it.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

imthegame19 said:


> The funny thing is that super kick beats AJ. Yet last time Dolph/Ambrose wrestled. Dolph hit super kick on Ambrose and he no sold it and did his bounce back off the ropes thing.


The buckle bomb ended Sting's career, yet Reigns no-sells it every single time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JBLoser said:


> Lord, some of you people are so fickle :lmao
> 
> I'm fine with this after thinking about it. Ambrose and Ziggler are the chief examples of people getting fucked over by The Authority in the last year or so. Now, on a new show under a new regime, they'll be fighting for the title. That's good storytelling. In addition, there's a pathway opened up for a Dolph heel turn down the line.


No, that's not good storytelling. Dolph wasn't Daniel Bryan, Dolph just lost all his matches. The Authority wasn't paying off referees or putting his opponents foot on the ropes, he just.....lost. All the fucking time.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

My guess is there doing Dolph/Ambrose at Summerslam. Because they plan to do Ambrose/Wyatt at Backlash. Since Cena not scheduled for Backlash and AJ/Orton are supposed to feud there. WWE probably thinks oh Ziggler is 2-time World Champion, former US and 4-time former IC Champion. So let's give him a few wins and hype up all the Championship he's won and it's a fine mid card Summerslam title match.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Well this is random


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I get what you're saying, i do, but Dolph should have been built up prior to this, not during the feud with Ambrose. He was booked as a jobber for the last 2 years or so and BAM! he's in the world title match on the 2nd biggest ppv of the year. You can't fix whats been done to him in 4 weeks time, if they was gonna do this he should have been built back up in the last 3 or 4 months, he should have been winning feuds.
> 
> How about next month we shoot Curtis Axel into a world title match? Would it be new? Yeah but would it make sense? No. Its all about the booking here, Dolph has been crippled by booking for the last 2 years and now all of a sudden everyones supposed to think he has a fucking chance of winning the world title on Sumemrslam? No one thinks that for a second and if he did win it the world title would look like shit and mean as much as the IC title does now cause a jobber just won it.


You buy too much into storylines. Dolph winning could simply be summed up to him being the better man that night.


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm fine with it. Things are getting a little more unpredictable. People here hate Ziggler but he's got a lot of fans in the audience.


----------



## vinspiration (Jul 27, 2016)

This will put some butts in seats. Seriously. For those who are saying that Ziggler deserves a chance, he was a former multi-time world champion who simply could not take advantage of countless opportunities. The sad part is that in his delusional mind, he thinks he's good. This match will be my piss break.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Now he should come out with HBK music and old nash as his bodyguard.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm not going to complain, 2 years too late, but I remained a fan of the guy but he always had potential, I just wish he wouldn't have pinned AJ for the win.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

When Brock got popped somebody suggested Ambrose/Orton as the main event and I said that would be the worst main event in history. I was wrong, this is going to be the worst co-main event in history.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

I swear to fucken God i can't handle you guys anymore. You bitch when he doesnt get pushed and you bitch when he does because it didn't happen on your terms. Sometimes man I want to shake some of you. 

Drink a beer and watch some fucken wrestling. New fresh matches that a month ago I'd said would not be happening.

Orton Lesnar, Rollins Balor, Ambrose Ziggler... All sounds like a fun night of wrestling at summerslam. Jesus Christmas y'all off your fucken rocker.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Better late than never. Ziggler is awesome.

That Superkick looked like it killed AJ :lmao Hopefully this all leads to a #HEEL Ziggler again. His current look is crap. Needs to go back to the Bleach Blonde hair and shorts ASAP.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm completely fine with Ziggler, while I would have preferred Bray Wyatt, Ziggler will do just fine. Good in the ring and on the mic. Dolph and Dean will build a good feud I believe. Hopefully one of them turn heel. Smackdown Live has to build up their stars. They need a strong Ziggler and he needed this push, it'll give him credibility back to further build other feuds. Apollo and Baron Corbin way too green. Bray Wyatt, John Cena and AJ will always be over no matter what. 

AJ and Cena were obviously not winning. They're going to have Cena vs. AJ the final conclusion as SS. 

I'm just hoping they give Bray Wyatt something good too do.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

Worst Summerslam title match in history bar none.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

It would be so awesome if the Kevin Nash chatter was an actual thing. Have Dean & Dolph have an in ring segment next week. Dolph drops the mic an leaves the ring, Nash comes in and Jackknifes Ambrose. Nash won't be a wrestler at all, just muscle for Ziggler's heel turn. Add Eva Marie to draw more heat an I could see a good group with the 3.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> I get what you're saying, i do, but Dolph should have been built up prior to this, not during the feud with Ambrose. He was booked as a jobber for the last 2 years or so and BAM! he's in the world title match on the 2nd biggest ppv of the year. You can't fix whats been done to him in 4 weeks time, if they was gonna do this he should have been built back up in the last 3 or 4 months, he should have been winning feuds.
> 
> How about next month we shoot Curtis Axel into a world title match? Would it be new? Yeah but would it make sense? No. Its all about the booking here, Dolph has been crippled by booking for the last 2 years and now all of a sudden everyones supposed to think he has a fucking chance of winning the world title on Sumemrslam? No one thinks that for a second and if he did win it the world title would look like shit and mean as much as the IC title does now cause a jobber just won it.


Jobber and comparing him to Curtis Axel is a big going to far. Considering the brand split and main event/upper mid card guys split. A guy like Ziggler was going to have a bigger role. Yes title shot right off the bat is a bit much. But he's basically in the Zayn,KO, Jericho,Cesaro cateory now as upper mid-card guy. 

In 2016, here are Dolph Ziggler W/L

Wins

Kevin Owens-2
Rusev
Miz-3
Sheamus
Tyler Breeze
VIktor
Baron Corbin
Stardust

Loses

Heath Slater-Not clean
Dean Ambrose-1
Triple H-1
Seth Rollins-1
Miz-1
Baron Corbin-3


So Ziggler hasn't been as bad as you might think. He hasn't booked any worse then say KO W/L wise. Yet people want KO vs Reigns. Yes I know KO is new with the company still. But they can also sell Ziggler being 2-time World Champion, US Champ and 4-time IC Champion. All they have to do with Ziggler the next few weeks. Is give him a big singles win over AJ or Cena(even if it's not clean). Then have him turn heel on Ambrose in a tag match in a few weeks and beat him down. All of the sudden, Ziggler would look like a credible contender.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

jim courier said:


> Worst Summerslam title match in history bar none.


That cute. Try again.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I thought I was excited after The Zig Man won... but this thread made it all the better. When Ziggler is receiving a semblance of a push, he's extremely over. This may have been what he needed to reignite that fire within him. 

I am incredibly happy.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

dougfisher_05 said:


> That cute. Try again.


Yoko was a great monster heel and Luger was actually over at that point that is better than 2 world title matches we've got this year.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

dougfisher_05 said:


> I swear to fucken God i can't handle you guys anymore. You bitch when he doesnt get pushed and you bitch when he does because it didn't happen on your terms. Sometimes man I want to shake some of you.
> 
> Drink a beer and watch some fucken wrestling. New fresh matches that a month ago I'd said would not be happening.
> 
> Orton Lesnar, Rollins Balor, Ambrose Ziggler... All sounds like a fun night of wrestling at summerslam. Jesus Christmas y'all off your fucken rocker.


It's like people have opinions or something :wow


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

jim courier said:


> Worst Summerslam title match in history bar none.


Diesel vs. King Mabel says hello.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

They give title shot to the most irrelevant guy on the roster, wow smackdown is fucked already


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

I was kind of against this booking at first. But I've now warmed to the idea a bit. With the way the rosters split Ziggler basically is now in the Owens,Zayn,Jericho role on the Smackdown roster. Despite those guys having bigger roles on then Ziggler recently. W/L and booking wise, Ziggler is booked at the same level as those guys. So I asked myself if Ambrose was facing Owens or Jericho for the title at Summerslam would I be mad? 



No, so should I be bothered by Ziggler? The guy is 2-time World Champion, 4-time IC Champ, US Champ and Tag Team Champion. He's basically won every gold possible in the WWE. So with his track record, they can give him a few big wins on Smackdown and he will be a credible filler contender for Ambrose. All signs point to Ambrose having at least 4-5 month title run. So there's nothing wrong to have some filler title defenses. Before the big Ambrose title defenses with Cena, AJ and or Orton.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

What's wrong with the WWE now? Zack Ryder, Darren Young, Dolph Ziggler, Apollo Crewe. All the jobbers and jabronis are all over the place. They even used local jobbers on RAW. Seriously, people don't even want to see WWE jobbers on the main shows but now they're using local jobbers?


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

I was livid with Balor winning last night, but this atrocity takes the cake.

Dolph fucking Ziggler :fuckthis


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

First week of the brandsplit and SD is already a B - Show.

SD Summerslam mainevent is a joke. The match will suck, the build will suck, the WWE title will feel inferior to a fuckin "Universal" title. Bray Wyatt SHOULD have been in the SD title match and I dont like them inserting Shane and esp. Daniel Bryan in the ring to put their shit over with "Yes" chants.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Monterossa said:


> What's wrong with the WWE now? Zack Ryder, Darren Young, Dolph Ziggler, Apollo Crewe. All the jobbers and jabronis are all over the place. They even used local jobbers on RAW. Seriously, people don't even want to see WWE jobbers on the main shows but now they're using local jobbers?


Ziggler way ahead of Young,Ryder,Crews. Ziggler hasn't jobbed anymore then Jericho or Owens did this year.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

Yeah, they can do the whole shock value thing so many times before it loses its luster. They did it with Finn already. If they wanna go the "anyone has a chance" route they could have sold that for Bray considering he's never even challenged for the title.

I like Dolph Ziggler and think he's a great talent but he's a midcard guy imo. Ambrose vs Ziggler sounds like a midcard program on a B PPV.

But I will give it a chance. Hopefully he will drop the HBK Billy Gunn act and reinvent himself as the Showoff heel. Been wanting some kind of change from that stale bloke for awhile now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Like I said in another thread, what disappoints me more is the fact that WWE's made it abundantly clear that they're not considering Dean defending his title at Summerslam to be important. This is pure filler for him, and that makes me sad. He was the final champion before the brand split, they just had him win the Shield triple threat and THIS is what they go with? No offence Dolph, I do like you, but this is a major disappointment 

I think they'll turn Dolph heel though. They won't turn Dean heel, he's easily one of their top faces, it would be stupid as hell to turn him now. It's so nice to see a face that is properly loved by the fanbase (sorry Roman, I still love you though lol) hold the title for a change.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

We don't even get to see the Universal championship but they already made the WWE title looks like a secondary trash. Dolph Ziggler fighting for the world title at SummerSlam, really?


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm perfectly OK with Ziggler winning and I have been a super harsh critic of his. First off, it was insanely unpredictable. Secondly, if they want to build Dean as a strong Champion, this is only his first foe, and it was a good choice because Ziggler doesn't get buried by losing to Dean, but he actually gets much needed credibility by winning this 6 Man and being in the Heavyweight title picture, so he'll no longer have that dark cloud above him as a "jobber" type. They both benefit, and by the time this feud ends, Smackdown will have brand only PPV's where hopefully there will be more titles and wrestlers.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

@Ambrose Girl I don't know why you're not filthy. 

Dean got shafted big time here. He isn't even involved in a main event caliber match.

His feud with the biggest title in the company at the 2nd biggest event of the year is against a preshow jobber.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Them going with Ziggler didn't bother me. What bothered me was that stupid ending. That was a great time to turn Ziggler heel, but they missed the boat. instead, we get Ambrose and Ziggler standing face to face motionless. Ziggler superkicking Ambrose would have made sense since Ziggler taped that promo about wanting to be the best. It would make sense that he would stop at nothing to win the world title, but they didn't capitalize on it. Honestly, I would have went with AJ Styles just for the hell of it, but a face Ambrose vs a heel Ziggler is fresh.


----------



## M.R.K (Jun 29, 2016)

This backstage interview might be the answer to a lot of posts here. Hell, even Ziggler knows that it's been a bloody long time. He is showing some emotions here and this kinda gives a hope that this could lead to something good.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

ChiTownExtreme said:


> I'm perfectly OK with Ziggler winning and I have been a super harsh critic of his. First off, it was insanely unpredictable. Secondly, if they want to build Dean as a strong Champion, this is only his first foe, and it was a good choice because Ziggler doesn't get buried by losing to Dean, but he actually gets much needed credibility by winning this 6 Man and being in the Heavyweight title picture, so he'll no longer have that dark cloud above him as a "jobber" type. They both benefit, and by the time this feud ends, Smackdown will have brand only PPV's where hopefully there will be more titles and wrestlers.


There's no benefit for Ambrose to beat Ziggler. He just defeated Rollins and Reigns. Fighting Ziggler will be a downgrade for him, and for the belt.


----------



## Jon Moore (Oct 26, 2015)

Dolph was fine, even a year ago. But, he's jobbing to Baron Corbin on the PRE-SHOW of ppv's. He can't even get a match on the main show. Now, you want me to believe he's changed his attitude and he's suddenly 10,000x better? GTFO WWE. 

That said, Smackdown is in a tough spot for Summer Slam. Cena and Styles have to finish their feud. Orton is here to fight Lesnar. A lot of people wanted Bray, but Bray needs to win a few right now. 

And Amrbose has no chance of losing at Summer Slam. He just pinned Reigns AND Seth in a span of 6 days. They're not going to let hiim turn around and lose it at his first ppv as smackdown champion. 

So, who can you put him against? I honestly think this was a fine spot for Corbin. He'd benefit from the ME at a big PPV. He could have put up a great fight and lost for being careless or arrogant, and then grow the "When he gets his head on straight, he's gonna be good" story.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Straw Hat said:


> @Ambrose Girl I don't know why you're not filthy.
> 
> Dean got shafted big time here. He isn't even involved in a main event caliber match.
> 
> His feud with the biggest title in the company at the 2nd biggest event of the year is against a preshow jobber.


I'm more disappointed and a bit sad than angry tbh. I knew WWE's support of Dean wouldn't last that long, even though he still has the title. They couldn't keep it up for longer than a month, lol.

I guess I'm just grateful he's still champion and still getting on PPVs, cos at one point he didn't even get that.

And this isn't even me hating on Dolph. Hell, I like Dolph. I just don't like the fact that WWE is treating Dean's title match at the second biggest PPV of the year as filler. First the Mania debacle, now this. Boo. All I fucking wanted was for WWE to throw their support behind Dean and push him like he deserves and they can't even do that.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jon Moore said:


> Dolph was fine, even a year ago. But, he's jobbing to Baron Corbin on the PRE-SHOW of ppv's. He can't even get a match on the main show. Now, you want me to believe he's changed his attitude and he's suddenly 10,000x better? GTFO WWE.
> 
> That said, Smackdown is in a tough spot for Summer Slam. Cena and Styles have to finish their feud. Orton is here to fight Lesnar. A lot of people wanted Bray, but Bray needs to win a few right now.
> 
> ...


 They could have elevated Corbin and Apollo instead they give it to freaking preshow jobber, the guy who hasn't been relevant in 2 years.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Just glad Dean won the belt. Never expected his reign to be worth a damn.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Monterossa said:


> There's no benefit for Ambrose to beat Ziggler. He just defeated Rollins and Reigns. Fighting Ziggler will be a downgrade for him, and for the belt.


He gets a win over someone that he won't damage. Putting a notch in his title reign and making Dean look stronger.

If he defeats AJ or Bray, they will be damaged because they don't have proper momentum going into the Loss at SummerSlam.

Ziggler however, being viewed as a mid carder, now has been elevated, so when Dean beats him, he is not viewed as damaged as the others would be, because he was never viewed as this caliber in the first place.

They need to make a lot out of a little on Smackdown, they can't afford to bury or damage anyone, and need to bring everyone they possibly can up. IE: Apollo Crews in the 6 man match. Ziggler winning. etc


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Monterossa said:


> There's no benefit for Ambrose to beat Ziggler. He just defeated Rollins and Reigns. Fighting Ziggler will be a downgrade for him, and for the belt.


No but what it DOES mean is that more credible challengers will have time to be built up. How much of a write off would it be for someone like Wyatt to win the 6 Pack challenge? No one would think that he'd be winning. Ziggler's just upgrading from a midcard enhancement talent to a main event enhancement talent. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

I fucking hate Ziggler, he is bland and I'm so sick and tired of seeing him flop around in the ring on my TV screen.



Ambrose Girl said:


> And this isn't even me hating on Dolph. Hell, I like Dolph. I just don't like the fact that WWE is treating Dean's title match at the second biggest PPV of the year as filler. First the Mania debacle, now this. Boo. All I fucking wanted was for WWE to throw their support behind Dean and push him like he deserves and they can't even do that.


That would have been just too good to be true with HHH & Vince's favs mostly on RAW. The SD title will soon mean nothing while RAW get a brand new title which will be the talk of the town.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The only way to salvage this for me is if Ziggler turns heel, cuts his hair and bleaches it, goes back to trunks, stops with the HBK tribute act and starts acting like a relentless wrestling machine like how Angle acted in 2005. Give him some dominating wins, make him cocky as hell, let him completely reinvent himself. Only then would i be ok with this title match. But i don't see any of that happening, they're gonna build it as Dolph and Ambrose having so much respect for one another and Dolph goes in there and gives it his all but comes up short.

Just look at Jericho in his return in 2007/2008, he returned and was doing the same act as before he left, then turned heel and completely reinvented himself, new attire, new attitude and it was so refreshing. Ziggler needs to do the same, cause he just looks and feels so damn stale.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jon Moore said:


> Dolph was fine, even a year ago. But, he's jobbing to Baron Corbin on the PRE-SHOW of ppv's. He can't even get a match on the main show. Now, you want me to believe he's changed his attitude and he's suddenly 10,000x better? GTFO WWE.
> 
> That said, Smackdown is in a tough spot for Summer Slam. Cena and Styles have to finish their feud. Orton is here to fight Lesnar. A lot of people wanted Bray, but Bray needs to win a few right now.
> 
> ...


They're protecting Corbin, he's green, a title match this early would be a disaster.

Could've put him against Alberto Del Rio. Regardless of his career taking a downturn, he hasn't been damaged nearly as long as Dolph has, and there's still a perception of people remembering him as a guy who was really successful, which there isn't with Dolph because he's always been a midcarder. I could believe Del Rio got a fire lit under him and returned to form, I absolutely cannot buy it with Ziggler.

Mind you, I would've just put Bray in the match and had him win the title from Ambrose, none of that losing shit. If you're giving people a fresh start, give him back his monster status.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

The only way they can save it is having someone that destroys Ziggler and send him to fuck off.


GIVE ME PAUL MOTHERFUCKING LEVESQUE FOR THE TITLE AND THE HEAD OF THE MOTHERFUCKER THAT BOOKED SD ON A STICK


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

They should've done this in 2014 after Survivor Series. I vaguely remember being a mark for Ziggler then. Now? I just don't care, and I wonder if they can make me.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

This would have been acceptable if it had been for that Backlash show but for Summerslam, the 2nd biggest show of the year?

Well... ok. Its hardly a match to get the pulse running for that championship but maybe if Ziggler reinvents his character it will turn out good.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

I dont mind if it's Ziggler. He's former 2 time World Heavyweight Champion. So what if they haven't done jack shit with him for 2 years. He's in the titlepicture now. And he's most likely a filler until AJ is done with Cena.


----------



## Swimmy (Sep 20, 2013)

*Are you freaking Kidding? Ziggler vs Ambrose? Pins AJ Styles to*

Way to launch Smackdown by booking a match no one fucking cares about. Dolph vs Ambrose is not a Summerslam caliber match. Not to mention ONCE again AJ styles eats the pin? Do they not realize that Smackdown desperately needs AJ to stay credible for Smackdown to succeed? Smackdown trips and falls flat on its face. The match Should have been AJ Styles or Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Are you freaking Kidding? Ziggler vs Ambrose? Pins AJ Styles to*

For AJ fans the positive is AJ-Cena becomes the biggest SD match without even needing a good build.

That said, AJ eating a pin to Dolph Ziggler of all people takes a hit at the very small cred AJ had.

He was visually beaten at MITB, definitively beaten at BG and jobbed to Dolph of all people on what was supposed to SD's biggest night.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Are you freaking Kidding? Ziggler vs Ambrose? Pins AJ Styles to*

AJ will get his credibility back when he does what he loves best and that is " beat up John Cena" and pins him at SS. I didn't like AJ being pinned but then again nobody else in the match could have sold that superkick like him and make it look like a believable finisher.


----------



## si1927 (Mar 13, 2010)

They could gone with Wyatt, they could have built up Corbin as a monster heel, they could have done Cena which would have been interesting, Styles vs Ambrose could have been incredible, hell they could have done a triple threat with Cena and AJ. Even turned Crews heel and stopped him being a smiling buffoon. But they choose Ziggler who used to be over as fuck but has been phoning it in since he resigned. This company man they follow on an awesome Raw with that cluster fuck. What are the women fighting for why should I care? Why is Kane eliminating half the roster, why not let Rowan do that and try to build him up. Why the fuck can't they see that the crowd is really into Slater.

I'm very disappointed with Smackdown as I was more looking forward to Smackdown than Raw but it was a letdown.

Crews came out to crickets, Corbin - crickets, Cena mixed, Styles pop, Wyatt - pop and Ziggler a smaller pop.

The crowd wasn't great but they were into certain guys yet they still don't let the audience get involved with those guys because they don't seem to have any long term planning. Last night was so much a throw away show it was painful to watch where as Raw was like a post WM show. Also get JBL the fuck off commentary.

Anyhow that's my views I'm sure many will disagree


----------



## si1927 (Mar 13, 2010)

The only positive maybe if Ziggler turns cocky heel. That could be good. This just shouldn't be a Summerslam title match. I feel they should have probably had Raw with WWE title and done a tournament for a Smackdown title with Styles vs Cena the final at Summerslam, because that is a Summerslam main event.

Hopefully Ziggler stops phoning it in and does something good but I'm unsure he wants to do that anymore.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Could have been worse, they could have gone for Apollo Crews.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Are you freaking Kidding? Ziggler vs Ambrose? Pins AJ Styles to*



JTB33b said:


> AJ will get his credibility back when he does what he loves best and that is " beat up John Cena" and pins him at SS. I didn't like AJ being pinned but then again nobody else in the match could have sold that superkick like him and make it look like a believable finisher.


 Even if he does win, it will be a cheap victory. Dude needs to go over clean to establish himself as a top star, after the last few months, he looks like an uppercarer. Which is terrible for Smackdown as they already have a very thing roster.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Crews :lol

"I'm not gonna start celebrating right now!" moments after doing a standing back flip after winning his match... :Rollins 

This guy could never be a heel, he is always over the top happy


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Why did AJ Styles have to take the pin???*

I don't mind it at all that Dolph Ziggler won, the guy deserves a push and I think he will make the most out of this opportunity. But what really soured it was AJ taking the pin..AGAIN.

In a match with Baron Corbin and Apollo Crews, how come AJ has to take the pin? Not only did he get beat clean, but it was with a move no one ever wins with. Even jobbers kick out of the superkick, but I guess that move is just too powerful for AJ Styles.

The burial job is on, big time. Wait for Cena to finish him off at Summerslam.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Pretty obvious they see the SD main event at SummerSlam being AJ/Cena. But even that feud has taken a massive hit with; AJ taking the clean pin from Cena at BG and now taking a clean pin from Ziggler tonight. It's just an odd feeling feud now. Baaad booking.


 It's fuck Smackdown booking. I hope USA drop Smackdown, that's exactly what they deserve after what they've done with the draft and tonight. No freaking midcard so preshow geeks like Ziggler are getting title shots.






Couldn't main event Raw, is now it's supposed to be Summerslam ME? Yeah nah. The WWE title match at Summerslam will mean zilch. Matches with zero stakes (Roman's match, KO and Zayn) will be ahead of this crap because we know it's an easy win for Amborse. Good luck building this shit up in 3 weeks. Hopefully it means AJ-Cena can be given more air time to put some well overdue heat into their feud.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

I missed SD...Ziggler is the title shot at SummerSlam? That is one of the worst bookings I have seen for years.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Are you freaking Kidding? Ziggler vs Ambrose? Pins AJ Styles to*

I think some of you guys need to realize that AJ isn't going to be booked like a top guy in 2016. His role is to be part of big match ups, put on a great show and put over WWE talent. They will give him his wins over lower card guys or he will get a cheap victory like over Cena at MITB. To keep him a credible for his match ups. But he's not going to be booked like a top guy or win the world title this year. Yes maybe next year Vince will give him the push everyone wants. But if you expect that to happen this year, you will be disappointed. Heck I would be surprsied if Ziggler beats AJ on Smackdown next week to hype the World Title match. Even if Cena distractions him or something like that happens. As for Summerslam, I see Cena winning. Then after the match AJ goes nuts and beats up John Cena with a chair. Cena is off tv for a month and AJ goes onto feud with Orton at Backlash. Then for No Mercy Cena returns and they do Fatal Four way title match of Ambrose, Cena, Orton, AJ. While at Survivor Series they can do AJ/Cena again(with AJ maybe winning) and Ambrose/Orton for the title. That's my guess of how things will go down as of right now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Are you freaking Kidding? Ziggler vs Ambrose? Pins AJ Styles to*



imthegame19 said:


> I think some of you guys need to realize that AJ isn't going to be booked like a top guy in 2016. His role is to be part of big match ups, put on a great show and put over WWE talent. They will give him his wins over lower card guys or he will get a cheap victory like over Cena at MITB. To keep him a credible for his match ups. But he's not going to be booked like a top guy or win the world title this year. Yes maybe next year Vince will give him the push everyone wants. But if you expect that to happen this year, you will be disappointed. Heck I would be surprsied if Ziggler beats AJ on Smackdown next week to hype the World Title match. Even if Cena distractions him or something like that happens. As for Summerslam, I see Cena winning. Then after the match AJ goes nuts and beats up John Cena with a chair. Cena is off tv for a month and AJ goes onto feud with Orton at Backlash. Then at No Mercy Cena returns and they do Fatal Four way title match of Ambrose, Cena, Orton, AJ. That's my guess of how things will go down as of right now.


 Tonight proved Dean isn't the #1 in the company. They wouldn't give him a geek in his first big PPV defence. He's involved in a match that couldn't even ME Raw.

I'm just done with booking. Hope AJ just calls it quits and goes back to Japan while he can still go, this run is doing his legacy no good. Better to go back and compete with the best in the world than waste a year in this cluster fuck.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Newsflash boners, casuals won't remember AJ got pinned by Ziggler in 2 weeks time, stop acting like he's suddenly done or should leave. 

It's beyond pathetic. The same people say it every time AJ loses a match or has someone be mean to him in a promo 

And he comes out the week after and is more over than before.

ZIggler has been over as fuck before, I'll be interested to see his reaction and character next week. If they do it right he can be propelled back to where he was damn fast.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:bean

Oh fuck off Ziggler, FFS. I'm sorry to his zillions of fans lol but I can't bloody stand him, he's got beyond annoying now and it does appear he's phoning it in and it's always the same wether he's heel or a face; I don't give a fuck about him either way.

Guess it could be worse; Could have been Kane. :hutz


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Batman said:


> :bean
> 
> Oh fuck off Ziggler, FFS. I'm sorry to his zillions of fans lol but I can't bloody stand him, he's got beyond annoying now and it does appear he's phoning it in and it's always the same wether he's heel or a face; I don't give a fuck about him either way.
> 
> Guess it could be worse; Could have been Kane. :hutz


 I'd prefer Kane.

Honestly, I don't know how they could mess up the first night so badly. The show was a complete miss. I'll be shocked if they hold over 2.2m next week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Are you freaking Kidding? Ziggler vs Ambrose? Pins AJ Styles to*

I was initially shocked, but I'm fine now. But if the dollar store HBK beats Dean, I'll be apoplectic.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I assume that it was done to give the impression that the glass ceiling many experienced in the past doesn't exist on Smackdown and it's a time for guys getting opportunities, and in that way they succeeded because I didn't expect in a million years that Ziggler would be the one winning that match. 

While it's probably not the most interesting match and feud they could have come up with (I was personally rooting for Wyatt) I hope this is the start of a dramatic character change for Ziggler. He's been stagnant for far too long and needs to have a big switch up somewhere, whether that's turning heel or not, something needs to be different and hopefully they do that because he's tedious in his current character.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> I'd prefer Kane.


Between Kane and Ziggler 

*shudders*

:canunot


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Batman said:


> Between Kane and Ziggler
> 
> *shudders*
> 
> :canunot


 Ziggler is a HBK wannabe who has been jobbing on preshows. 

Easy decision.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vince, in his dementia, has confused Dolph with HBK.


----------



## Ashrack2008 (Aug 28, 2015)

Guys, are you fucking serious.  Ziggler is not beating Ambrose, this is just a way to build a better mid-card. I can presume they will be doing the same with Del Rio. AJ will end up beating Dean Ambrose for the title anyway, this just shows that this `new era` is unpredictable. They are willing to choose those who they have let pass by. I know the key argument is that they should have had a credible challenger but I feel like this is a way to fire up the locker room so they all scratch and claw for opportunities. Stop bashing it before we actually see how it is booked.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

I was surprised by it. He is at a stage in his career where he should be taking losses in these matches. Cena was obviously not going to get pinned again, Corbin/Crews are both new and then you have Styles/Bray who haven't had the best booking but who gets pinned? Styles. As others have mentioned, Ziggler has had his moments and he hasn't really been interesting since Survivor Series. Just screams random booking but of course, they love doing that this year (i.e. Zack Ryder).


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

ziggler challenging has buried the show already


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

KingCosmos said:


> AJ will be over no matter what so it doesn't matter.


That kind of thinking is why this company is in such a mess.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Straw Hat said:


> Tonight proved Dean isn't the #1 in the company. They wouldn't give him a geek in his first big PPV defence. He's involved in a match that couldn't even ME Raw.
> 
> I'm just done with booking. Hope AJ just calls it quits and goes back to Japan while he can still go, this run is doing his legacy no good. Better to go back and compete with the best in the world than waste a year in this cluster fuck.


Haha ok, he's the only World Champion in the company right now. While the second World Champion is either going to be a guy who couldn't beat Ambrose three times last week. Or a guy who's been on the main roster four weeks and lost his last few big NXT matches. So keep telling yourself Dean not the top guy right now. It doesn't matter who he wrestles at Summerslam. 


The match will still go on late. Because their pushing Dean and WWE title matters still. Plus I'm confident they will make Ziggler look strong in the coming weeks and bring up all the gold he's won in the WWE. Also it's not Dean first big defense, Battleground was. Every champion has filler title defenses. Brock Lesnar once wrestled Hardcore Holly on a ppv. Either way Ziggler going to have a bigger role on Smackdown going forward. Then he was having. It's the benefit of the brand split and more spots opening.



The funny thing about you being upset with AJ booking. AJ doesn't mind jobbing at all. He's just thrilled to finally be in the WWE. In his eyes wrestling a legend like Chris Jericho. Or Reigns for the title or having matches with John Cena is amazing. Compared to being in TNA, indies or Japan. So you won't see him bitch or complain about jobbing anytime soon. He knows his place and just grateful he can be in the ring with WWE superstars.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> Haha ok, he's the only World Champion in the company right now. While the second World Champion is either going to be a guy who couldn't beat Ambrose three times last week. Or a guy who's been on the main roster four weeks and lost his last few big NXT matches. So keep telling yourself Dean not the top guy right now. It doesn't matter who he wrestles at Summerslam.
> 
> 
> The match will still go on late. Because their pushing Dean and WWE title matters still. Plus I'm confident they will make Ziggler look strong in the coming weeks and bring up all the gold he's won in the WWE. Also it's not Dean first big defense, Battleground was. Every champion has filler title defenses. Brock Lesnar once wrestled Hardcore Holly on a ppv. Either way Ziggler going to have a bigger role on Smackdown going forward. Then he was having. It's the benefit of the brand split and more spots opening.
> ...


 Those superstars are dog shit compared to Tanahashi, Okada, Omega, Mizuki, Kushida, Naito etc. AJ would be hammering out 4.75 * matches with those guys, instead he's getting paid to lay down and make guys who aren't worthy enough to lace his boots look good.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

2Pieced said:


> That kind of thinking is why this company is in such a mess.


 AJ is never going to be as big as he can be if he keeps being booked as a loser who can't get it done alone.

He's been in the WWE almost 8 months and is still yet to get a big win clean.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

Btw i have no problem with making Dolph Ziggler relevant again but why not have 2 or 3 month program of him building himself back up to main event status where he finally get's his WWE championship match at Survivor Series.

I don't see why they decided to blow their load in one night.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

If you're going to do a shock, it should have been Corbin or Crews, not Ziggler.


----------



## TaterTots (Jul 22, 2016)

Straw Hat said:


> AJ is never going to be as big as he can be if he keeps being booked as a loser who can't get it done alone.
> 
> He's been in the WWE almost 8 months and is still yet to get a big win clean.


AJ Styles is going over Cena at Summer Slam, just wait. He will then go after the WWE title and take it from Ambrose.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

IMO Ziggler should have never accepted that ring name. It just screams mid card. The dude is talented on the mic and can go but oversells. I think this is his last chance. He deserves that chance considering the jobs he had to do for the last 2 years.

Also, i think the Ziggler story is a cautionary tale to those fans overeager about turns. He was so loved as a heel but lost that support very quickly after he turned face.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

I do find myself wondering why WWE never took advantage of Ziggler's big night at Survivor Series. In my opinion that was one of their biggest missed opportunities. 

I can see why they went with Ziggler here, as sometimes it's easier to reintroduce a guy who was once a main eventer back into the main event scene and they obviously couldn't go with Cena or Styles since they had unfinished business (and the rest of the options were utter geeks), but I wish they could have at least built Ziggler back up first before going this route.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Like the song says, If you ever doubted him you don't have a clue!


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

People have soured on Dolph. I get that. Hell, I was pretty sick of his recent HBK Tribute shtick, but folks pretending like he doesn't have the talent needed to make this a standout match at Summer Slam are deluding themselves. We make comments on this board all the time about people rightfully phoning it in after roadblock after roadblock, and the Dolph of 2015-2016 is the poster child for that. All of a sudden a brand split falls in our lap with SD trumpeting the idea that those who were underutilized before. Right from the rip they establish that they are indeed about that life, giving a former standout a chance to show what that he's as good as he says and we shit on it? 

I see a lot of folks saying that he hasn't been booked properly for this matchup. My question for you is whether or not that's needed in this situation. Kayfabe wise, we have a certified reason why Dolph would have raised his game tonight. After being in a funk from being held back, he sees a new opportunity to make an impression. He takes 1 match, a 6 pack challenge no less, extremely seriously after losing his fire and comes out with a victory. Its like a veteran in the NFL or NBA finding their groove on a contender after spending years on a perennial loser. The story makes sense. 

If you guys just don't like Zigs in the match, that's cooler than cool, but don't hide behind faulty logic in an attempt to discredit the man.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Bray really should have come out on top there.

Ziggler's just such an awful choice, he's been putting people over for the last year and hasn't had a good feud in AGES. There's no reason at all for him to be winning that, but of course they decided to do it anyway.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Hoping Ambrose will simply :buried Ziggler. I used to like the guy but after years of phoning it in, insisting he's HBK reincarnated (even after HBK very clearly said this schtick is disrespectful), failing to even attempt to make his hair look halfway decent despite having more than enough money for proper maintenance/treatment (it's an eyesore on tv and in the ring), being immensely overrated, and getting into little temper tantrums on social media, his appeal has run it's course.

Old af, too. Happy bday to Ziggles, though, I guess. Terrible choice, though. Downright dreadful.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

You idiots will find a reason to complain about everything. Ziggler was the obvious best choice. Cena and Styles are out of the picture since they are facing eachother and Crews/Corbin nah. That leaves Bray Wyatt which wouldve been my pick if he was winning the belt at summerslam but he,s not doing that so Ziggler was PERFECT. 

It gives him back some of the credibility he,s lost even if he loses to Ambrose. As long as they have a good match.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> insisting he's HBK reincarnated *(even after HBK very clearly said this schtick is disrespectful*)


Absolutely hilarious. Shawn Michaels talking about disrespect. His career was built on him being disrespectful.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Juninho_Carlos said:


> You idiots will find a reason to complain about everything. Ziggler was the obvious best choice. Cena and Styles are out of the picture since they are facing eachother and Crews/Corbin nah. That leaves Bray Wyatt which wouldve been my pick if he was winning the belt at summerslam but he,s not doing that so Ziggler was PERFECT.
> 
> It gives him back some of the credibility he,s lost even if he loses to Ambrose. As long as they have a good match.


Ziggler and Wyatt were the only two choices. But Ziggler was the best choice. 

Styles/Cena is not over.
Corbin and Crews would just be copying Raw 

Wyatt and Styles are the top heels on SD, so Wyatt's place is cemented right now. Ziggler on the other hand had been a mid to upper-card jobber. With Smackdown waiting for reinforcements from NXT and former workers like Benjamin to help fill out the roster it was in the best interest to make Ziggle credible again. 

Random IWC Person: "Do something new"
WWE: "Finn Balor and Dolph Ziggler are wrestling for the titles at Summerslam"
Random IWC Person: "Oh fuck off" 


"Can't please everyone" is the truest statement ever spoken.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

JC00 said:


> Ziggler and Wyatt were the only two choices. But Ziggler was the best choice.
> 
> Styles/Cena is not over.
> Corbin and Crews would just be copying Raw
> ...




And if Bray or Styles won the match but lost to Ambrose at summerslam they would claim Bray or Styles were buried. But if they went on to summerslam AND beat Ambrose they would say "AMBROSE ONLY GOT A TRANSITIONAL REIGN" BLABLABLA. 


Raw was great. Smackdown was great. You got balor,rollins,ambrose and ziggler in title matches for the 2nd biggest show of the year


----------



## Frantics (Dec 11, 2013)

I mean..it'll be a good match but they gotta have a strong storyline with this, it can't just be weeks upon weeks of them wrestling opponents until they face each other, one of them has to do something heelish or something's gotta go down, i was surprised Bray didn't win it, he seemed like the most obvious one to pick since he wasn't feuding with anyone, but i guess they need to build him up i suppose.

Hopefully Joe or Aries gets called up to smackdown or something, cause they desperately need help, with Shelton coming back, that does help, but i'm probably most looking forward to American Alpha..which i expected to debut last night..but nope, i mean you can tell which one is the A and which one is the B show.

Though it's really sad when a 3 hour show can make a solid show and make it seem like 2 hours, then a show with 2 hours that makes it seem like 3.

Like i said, it'll be a good match no doubt, but they gotta do something to hype me up for it, i don't think Dean's turning heel annnnyyytime soon, so maybe Dolph will, or at least something happen, cause if it's just constant weeks of matches, going out for commentary and then having stare downs each and every week..ooh boy that'll get old real quick.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

I really don't understand how people are shitting on Ziggler winning in a 6 man match were the chances are higher for a win, but are ok with Balor beating one of the strongest guys Kayfabe wise in recent memory clean in his debut when the average person has no clue as to who Finn Balor is. Don't try to use flawed reasonsing, just admit you don't like Ziggler.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

JC00 said:


> Absolutely hilarious. Shawn Michaels talking about disrespect. His career was built on him being disrespectful.


Doesn't change the fact Ziggler is the absolute definition of a joke and has been for a couple of years now.



KingCosmos said:


> I really don't understand how people are shitting on Ziggler winning in a 6 man match were the chances are higher for a win, but are ok with Balor beating one of the strongest guys Kayfabe wise in recent memory clean in his debut when the average person has no clue as to who Finn Balor is. Don't try to use flawed reasonsing, just admit you don't like Ziggler.


Balor winning was a dumbass choice, too.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Doesn't change the fact Ziggler is the absolute definition of a joke and has been for a couple of years now.


Ambrose has been a complete joke ever since he left the shield and he is the champ. Ambrose shouldn't be anywhere near that title if we take "booking" into consideration.


----------



## TaterTots (Jul 22, 2016)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Doesn't change the fact Ziggler is the absolute definition of a joke and has been for a couple of years now.


Ziggler blows Ambrose out of the water when it comes to wrestling. He also has a better look. Only thing Ambrose probably has over Ziggler is on the mic.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Doesn't change the fact Ziggler is the absolute definition of a joke and has been for a couple of years now.


A huge Jack Swagger mark calling Ziggler a joke.

The very definition of the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Maybe Shane likes Dolph? That's the only reason I can think of for them doing this.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This was like a 9:20 PM RAW match a few months ago. Ziggler's jobbed to the whole roster. 

I take it this is a) Giving someone easy and expendable that Ambrose can pad his title reign with a win over, even though it will be an entirely meaningless win since Ziggler sucks and is a nobody. and b) Vince showing the audience that SD is the "inferior" brand with an "inferior" title, so everyone thinks the NBC Universal Championship is the main belt.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Doesn't change the fact Ziggler is the absolute definition of a joke and has been for a couple of years now.
> 
> 
> 
> Balor winning was a dumbass choice, too.


Oh so you're the Random IWC Person I was talking about in my post. 


Shawn Michaels trying to tell anyone about disrespectful is the biggest joke in the world. That's like Triple H telling someone they shouldn't date their boss' daughter.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

To be honest i'd rather have Ziggler go over Ambrose. At least Ziggler can wrestle and if there is one thing a champ must have from me it's the ability to work a match. Ambrose is too sloppy for me


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

The only thing that makes sense is if they're planning a Ziggler heel turn. Like the OP mentioned, this would be fine as a filler title match for Ambrose to get through a B-PPV, but Summerslam?

I like Ziggles and think he can be great as a heel, but as-is this is pretty underwhelming.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Get ready for the AJ Styles downward spiral. Eating a pin from Ziggler and then doing exactly the same again for Cena at Summerslam. 

What a stupid fucking thing to do.


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

I would rather Miz have gotten tossed back into a World title feud than Ziggler. Nothing against Ziggler, but the guy needs to be rebuilt a little. Win a meaningful feud against someone that isn't an NXT debut.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Who else would they give the match to? Corbin and Crews are throwaways, Wyatt is in rebuilding mode (I think waiting for Harper to return to reform the original Wyatt family), AJ and Cena have their own feud to settle. There's really nobody else to give it to but they could have had Crews or Corbin take the pin and not AJ. That's my only complaint in the match.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I was in a state of shock when the match finished last night; however come a day later and after watching his backstage promo on youtube I've slightly warmed to the idea. Dolph himself basically said he has done fuck all for the past year or so, fans may not like it but I've accepted that Smackdown will be a show that consists of giving certain superstars a chance, while trying to redeem others, Dolph Ziggler especially comes at the top of the redeem list.

They could well put on a good match at Summerslam that produces high drama; however it all depends how they build it up heading into Summerslam. Dolph turning heel is the best thing they could do in my opinion, he needs a complete revamp, what he doesn't need is a build up of Dolph Ziggler aka The redemption man.

One more thing, was Dolph really the best choice, Raw went with Balor, why can't Smackdown go with someone like Corbin? Book the guy right he would get major heat, destroy Ambrose, put him through the announce table, have blood involved he would get booed like shit. Raw built Balor in a night, Smackdown could of done the same with Corbin.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Given that the Smackdown roster is fairly thin in star power once you get past Ambrose, Cena, AJ, Orton, & Bray I can understand the want and need to build another guy up.

But, as 20some pages of this thread point out - they are going to have to do a hell of a build up on Ziggler between now and SummerSlam.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The WWE should've spent months repairing Ziggler's character. Instead, he was in a horrible feud with Corbin that was relegated to pre-shows. And now, we're supposed to take him seriously as a contender? 

Since the match is set now, I hope Ziggler turns heel and gives up his HBK tribute act routine.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Even Zack Ryder has more credibility than Ziggler in the past few months. Well, except his botches in the battle royal.

Even the Miz.... that would be more interesting if they make it a winner takes all match then end it in a draw or something, if they really need a filler challenger.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm happy with this. Balor and Ziggler in the main events for Summerslam. It's better than having the usual Cena and Regins for once.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ziggler winning was a surprise, just an unwelcome one. Four weeks is not enough time to repair the massive damage to his character. A jobber is going to be in the WWE Title match at Summerslam, and my interest level couldn't be lower.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TaterTots said:


> Ziggler blows Ambrose out of the water when it comes to wrestling. He also has a better look. Only thing Ambrose probably has over Ziggler is on the mic.


:lmao He hasn't been blowing anyone out of the water with his performances this year. Lackluster. If you're referencing 2013 Ziggler as an attempt to make him seem impressive now, you're sorely mistaken.

Ziggler somehow manages to look less impressive and imposing than Ambrose who has a double chin and a huge forehead because Ambrose actually has a unique look and great presence. Ziggler can't even do something halfway decent with his hair and his spray tanned abs do fuck all to make him show any strength in the ring or prevent him from getting injured every other year.

'Probably' :maury I'd take the rest of your post more serious if you didn't try to just say Ziggler might be better than Ambrose on the mic. That's laughable. Ziggler can't even match Slater or the Miz on the mic, let alone Ambrose.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Hoping Ambrose will simply :buried Ziggler. I used to like the guy but after years of phoning it in, insisting he's HBK reincarnated (even after HBK very clearly said this schtick is disrespectful), *failing to even attempt to make his hair look halfway decent despite having more than enough money for proper maintenance/treatment (it's an eyesore on tv and in the ring)*, being immensely overrated, and getting into little temper tantrums on social media, his appeal has run it's course.
> 
> Old af, too. Happy bday to Ziggles, though, I guess. Terrible choice, though. Downright dreadful.


You can't make this shit up, good lord :lmao
@Iron Man


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> An easy +1 for Dean waiting Joe and Aries from NXT.
> 
> Ambrose said many times that the match that wants more is with Joe, so is easy say that Ziggler is a transition opponent waiting the Joe calls up.


When did Ambrose say that? Have you got a link to it?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Son Shala said:


> You can't make this shit up, good lord :lmao
> 
> @Iron Man


Ziggler ain't got no excuse coming out with hair like that and you know it. :krillin2 Especially with the people in this thread claiming he has a superior 'look' yet his hair is a greasy trainwreck.

Good on ignoring all my other points for the 'lulz'.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

EL SHIV said:


> Ziggler winning was a surprise, just an unwelcome one. Four weeks is not enough time to repair the massive damage to his character. A jobber is going to be in the WWE Title match at Summerslam, and my interest level couldn't be lower.


Many of the dirt sheet writers are excited that Dolph getting another chance. WWE is deciding to go with surprises to please the fans at Summerslam. They had a popular guy in his first night upset Reigns to become a title contender. Then since Smackdown didn't have a young guy ready enough for that role. 


So they went with veteran surprise angle. With a popular veteran who's won every title in the WWE winning a big match and getting another title shot. I know this forum turned on Ziggler a while ago and wrote him. Off but he's still very popular. There's a lot of people who can get over how they booked him recently and see him as a quality contender. But for that to happen. This match needs to go on late at the ppv(and promoted really strong). If it's on before AJ/Cena or Balor/Rollins. Well then it's just another Del Rio/Swagger 2013 Mania title match and total filler match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They're about 2 years too late for this push. This guy was booked like a bum this past year and now he's main event material? If they can book a good story then that's the least I can ask for.


----------



## wrestlingsnob2002 (Jul 14, 2016)

You guys are never happy are you? You wanted people to get better opportunitites and here you have a guy who people wanted to get another main event push for the last year and yet you still complain xD


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ziggler ain't got no excuse coming out with hair like that and you know it. :krillin2 Especially with the people in this thread claiming he has a superior 'look' yet his hair is a greasy trainwreck.
> 
> Good on ignoring all my other points for the 'lulz'.


Someone big on Ambrose ragging about hair? that's rich. At least Dolph looks like he has hit the gym at least once in his lifetime


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

At least Ziggler can wrestle.. Let's hope Samoa Joe will get called up soon and enter the WWE title picture!


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

This is what happened when he tried to fix his hair.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Straw Hat said:


> I'm just done with the WWE.
> 
> AJ is a scrub, why the hell would you have him take the pin when he literally has minimal credibility.
> 
> I hope he goes back to NJPW.


A.J has literally become one of their top stars in 6 months, what are you even talking about?


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

Ziggler.....meh but then they can't give us Cena or Styles they are saved for the future


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

KingCosmos said:


> Ambrose has been a complete joke ever since he left the shield and he is the champ. Ambrose shouldn't be anywhere near that title if we take "booking" into consideration.



Please don't bother replying , if you are going to make up bias nonsense. Ambrose main evented 10 PPVs over the last year and half. That's as many as Rollins and only one less then Reigns. Not to mention he was in high profile matches with guy like Lesnar. The only difference in Ambrose now and in 2014/2015 is he no longer has the booking AJ Styles currently has. With his losing all of the big matches. Ambrose now is winning and beating everybody. There's a big difference from that and a guy like Ziggler. Who this year was clearly behind guys like Jericho, Zayn, Owens and even Cesaro in the upper mid cards. That's why they were starting to have him put over talent like in Corbin.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Monterossa said:


> This is what happened when he tried to fix his hair.


He looks like that one guy who still wears 80's clothes unironically.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> A.J has literally become one of their top stars in 6 months, what are you even talking about?



AJ fan boys think he should be a top guy already. He's clearly below Lesnar, Reigns, Rollins, Ambrose, Cena and Orton. So the fact he's more with guys like Jericho or Owens upsets these guys. Even though Vince was never going push 39 year old AJ Styles as a top guy during his first year. Fans should just be happy he's wrestling towards top of the card. It's not always about winning and losing and AJ is thrilled to be in WWE and losing to their top guys.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> Please don't bother replying , if you are going to make up bias nonsense. Ambrose main evented 10 PPVs over the last year and half. That's as many as Rollins and only one less then Reigns. Not to mention he was in high profile matches with guy like Lesnar. The only difference in Ambrose now and in 2014/2015 is he no longer has the booking AJ Styles currently has. With his losing all of the big matches. Ambrose now is winning and beating everybody. There's a big difference from that and a guy like Ziggler. Who this year was clearly behind guys like Jericho, Zayn, Owens and even Cesaro in the upper mid cards. That's why they were starting to have him put over talent like in Corbin.


Jesus you Ambrose fans are delusional. Ambrose has been garbage. He has always been a after thought and you are just intellectually dishonest saying otherwise. His lunatic fringe bullshit was just trash. Nearly every high profile match he has been in is because a body was needed that's all. You are truly kidding yourself if you think he faced Lesnar because he was popular, he faced Lesnar because they needed him to body a scrub no more no less. The only Reason he is in this position now is because Reigns fucked up. He is a garbage wrestler, Jericho couldn't make the guy look good, AJ couldn't make the guy look good. Wyatt makes him look like a joke. Pretending Ambrose was anything other than average garbage to use as filler is just wrong.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

I wanted to see Dean vs Aj Styles or Apollo or Bray.
Hell,even Cena was a better choice than Ziggler who is a joke now plus Dean beat him many times in the past.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So what belt seems like the more important belt? The one being fought for by Rollins and Balor? Or the one being fought for by Ambrose.....and Ziggler. Fuck just Ziggler being in this match hurts the credibility of the title, i can already tell right now The Universal Championship is gonna be pushed as THE top belt in the company. The WWE title is gonna be treated like the world heavyweight title was when Christian held it.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

Ziggler winning was an unexpected turn of events so at the very least I applaud that. He’s long overdue for a push and I think Shane/Bryan are trying to right some wrongs. I don’t think Ziggler has a prayer of winning but he is a decent hand. Why not build him up a bit?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Piehound said:


> Given that the Smackdown roster is fairly thin in star power once you get past Ambrose, Cena, AJ, Orton, & Bray I can understand the want and need to build another guy up.
> 
> But, as 20some pages of this thread point out - they are going to have to do a hell of a build up on Ziggler between now and SummerSlam.



The whole benefit of the brand split is for new and underused talent to get chances. Considering before the brand split. The top guys were Reigns, Rollins ,Ambrose, Cena ,AJ, Owens, Zayn and Jericho. One of those guys were usually in one of the top three matches on the card for every PPV. So that tells you that each brand needs about 5-6 guys to main event ppvs and another 2-3 upper card guys to build PPVs with. After one week the top guys for each show looks like this...
*

Raw-Rollins, Reigns, Balor, Owens, Zayn, Jericho, Sheamus, Cesaro. With Rusev US champ and guys like Neville, Braun Strowman and Big Show around as well. Not to mention special attraction Brock Lesnar*

So Balor joinning and Owens/Zayn move up the ranks and Sheamus/Cesaro will likely have bigger roles then jobbing.

*
Smackdown-Ambrose,Cena,AJ, Orton, Bray Wyatt, Dolph Ziggler, Baron Corbin. With Miz as IC Champ and guys like Del Rio, Kane and Crews around as well.*

So Orton coming back from injury and Wyatt back as singles wrestler boost Smackdown roster. While a guy like Ziggler who was behind Owens,Zayn,Jericho,Cesaro pre brand split. Now gets to move up the ranks to upper card guy. So it makes sense given Smackdown roster that Ziggler would get this shot. It's just too bad they couldn't boost him up in his new role for a few months. Before throwing him right into the title picture.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> So what belt seems like the more important belt? The one being fought for by Rollins and Balor? Or the one being fought for by Ambrose.....and Ziggler. Fuck just Ziggler being in this match hurts the credibility of the title, i can already tell right now The Universal Championship is gonna be pushed as THE top belt in the company. The WWE title is gonna be treated like the world heavyweight title was when Christian held it.


The WWE Championship seems more important. The Universal title will only be in the hands of Balor, Rollins and Reigns. Im pretty sure AJ and Wyatt will get the belt soon and possibly Cena or Randy. That already makes the title mean more in my eyes


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> So what belt seems like the more important belt? The one being fought for by Rollins and Balor? Or the one being fought for by Ambrose.....and Ziggler. Fuck just Ziggler being in this match hurts the credibility of the title, i can already tell right now The Universal Championship is gonna be pushed as THE top belt in the company. The WWE title is gonna be treated like the world heavyweight title was when Christian held it.



The belt that Ambrose holds. Because Rollins couldn't be him in three straight matches last week. While the other has one singles win under his belt, even if it's a BIG ONE. As long as Ambrose wins in a 12-14 minute match and looks strong. Then WWE Title still looks like the number one belt at this point. Now if Ziggler won out of the blue. Then it would crap on the WWE Title.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> So what belt seems like the more important belt? The one being fought for by Rollins and Balor? Or the one being fought for by Ambrose.....and Ziggler. Fuck just Ziggler being in this match hurts the credibility of the title, i can already tell right now The Universal Championship is gonna be pushed as THE top belt in the company. The WWE title is gonna be treated like the world heavyweight title was when Christian held it.



The belt that Ambrose holds. Because Rollins couldn't be him in three straight matches last week. While the other has one singles win under his belt, even if it's a BIG ONE. As long as Ambrose wins in a 12-14 minute match and looks strong. Then WWE Title still looks like the number one belt at this point. Now if Ziggler won out of the blue. Then it would crap on the WWE Title. But there's nothing wrong with champion defending the title against filler contenders. It happens all the time, just like Rollins/Kane last year. Heck they even gave Sheamus the title had him feud with Reigns last December. Ziggler is the same type of thing as those guys.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> So what belt seems like the more important belt? The one being fought for by Rollins and Balor? Or the one being fought for by Ambrose.....and Ziggler. Fuck just Ziggler being in this match hurts the credibility of the title, i can already tell right now The Universal Championship is gonna be pushed as THE top belt in the company. *The WWE title is gonna be treated like the world heavyweight title was when Christian held it*.


I take insult to that considering he held it for 2 days, and then for 3 weeks. 
I stopped watching when WWE decided to end Christian's reign before giving him a chance to prove himself, despite him being more cheered, and better on the mic and in the ring than Orton.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

imthegame19 said:


> The belt that Ambrose holds. Because Rollins couldn't be him in three straight matches last week. While the other has one singles win under his belt, even if it's a BIG ONE. As long as Ambrose wins in a 12-14 minute match and looks strong. Then WWE Title still looks like the number one belt at this point. Now if Ziggler won out of the blue. Then it would crap on the WWE Title.


This is at Summerslam though, the 2nd biggest ppv of the year and this is the challenger for the WWE Title? It wouldn't look as bad if this was on Battleground or something like Roadblock. But this is the challenger for the WWE title on the 2nd biggest ppv of the year? Really? Imo it does hurt its credibility just because of that, this is how much you think of your world title that you have Ziggler's jobber ass fighting for it on Summerslam no less!

I could agree with what you're saying if this title match was on something like Roadblock, but its not its on the biggest ppv after WM. Why don't we go ahead and give Zack Ryder a WWE title shot at the Royal Rumble while we're at it? That'll surely make the title look important. 

Meanwhile Balor the newest rising star in the company and possibly next top babyface of the company is facing the top heel in the company in the main event. Now tell me which match feels more important? You can't honestly say the title match that has Ziggler in it.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

KingCosmos said:


> Jesus you Ambrose fans are delusional. Ambrose has been garbage. He has always been a after thought and you are just intellectually dishonest saying otherwise. His lunatic fringe bullshit was just trash. Nearly every high profile match he has been in is because a body was needed that's all. You are truly kidding yourself if you think he faced Lesnar because he was popular, he faced Lesnar because they needed him to body a scrub no more no less. The only Reason he is in this position now is because Reigns fucked up. He is a garbage wrestler, Jericho couldn't make the guy look good, AJ couldn't make the guy look good. Wyatt makes him look like a joke. Pretending Ambrose was anything other than average garbage to use as filler is just wrong.


Haha it's pretty clear you are the delusional one that can't accept reality. That has 3-4 star rated matches every ppv. He actually got picked to face Brock at Mania over Wyatt because he was popular. After Ambrose/Brock interactions during Fast Lane. That's reality. So is the company choosing to main event him on so many ppvs. Now there pushing him stronger then any wrestler in the company. 


Seriously dude he just was the first guy to beat Seth Rollins in a title match and did in clean. Then he won the Triple Threat vs both guys. You can hate on Ambrose all you want. But your views on him are delusional and not whats really happening. Again don't bother replying if you are gonna reply with hater nonsense that the facts all trump. Go sit in your bedroom and cry about Ambrose being a top guy.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> Haha it's pretty clear you are the delusional one that can't accept reality. That has 3-4 star rated matches every ppv. He actually got picked to face Brock at Mania over Wyatt because he was popular. After Ambrose/Brock interactions during Fast Lane. That's reality. So is the company choosing to main event him on so many ppvs. Now there pushing him stronger then any wrestler in the company.
> 
> 
> Seriously dude he just was the first guy to beat *Seth Rollins in a title match and did in clean. Then he won the Triple Threat vs both guys.* You can hate on Ambrose all you want. But your views on him are delusional and not whats really happening. Again don't bother replying if you are gonna reply with hater nonsense that the facts all trump. Go sit in your bedroom and cry about Ambrose being a top guy.


Ambrose was just filler for Brock it's not because Ambrose was popular. Ambrose can't work a match to save his life so 3-4 stars LOL please. The only reason Ambrose went over Rollins and Reigns is because for a snowballs chance in hell for Smackdown to survive, it needs to make the WWE title look good. You are tricking yourself into believing this is about Ambrose when it is in fact about smackdown more so


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> This is at Summerslam though, the 2nd biggest ppv of the year and this is the challenger for the WWE Title? It wouldn't look as bad if this was on Battleground or something like Roadblock. But this is the challenger for the WWE title on the 2nd biggest ppv of the year? Really? Imo it does hurt its credibility just because of that, this is how much you think of your world title that you have Ziggler's jobber ass fighting for it on Summerslam no less!
> 
> I could agree with what you're saying if this title match was on something like Roadblock, but its not its on the biggest ppv after WM.


From WWE point of view though. They already a main event match to go on last in Lesnar/Orton. While AJ/Cena being a second big match. So they could make lesser title matches in Balor/Rollins and Ambrose/Ziggler. Especially since both can be strong matches near top of the card. At the same time with Brock gone next month. 


The B ppvs you will need bigger title matches to sell the shows. So at Backlash they can do Ambrose/Wyatt or Ambrose/Cena. While Raw does Rollins/Reigns at Night of Champions. So it's almost like they saved some bigger match ups. So they can sell some of those B ppvs. Getting any people to get excited for a ppv that main match is Ambrose/Ziggler much tougher sell. Then having it third or fourth on Summerslam card.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Well the match was awesome... And be real people... I know Ziggler was shit the last months. But now with the draft they need to bring other people up.

So I have no problems with it... Even if I would have prefered Bray or AJ


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

KingCosmos said:


> Ambrose was just filler for Brock it's not because Ambrose was popular. Ambrose can't work a match to save his life so 3-4 stars LOL please. The only reason Ambrose went over Rollins and Reigns is because for a snowballs chance in hell for Smackdown to survive, it needs to make the WWE title look good. You are tricking yourself into believing this is about Ambrose when it is in fact about smackdown more so


Hey whatever you gotta do to convince yourself to make you feel better. Ambrose didn't need to be the guy or go to Smackdown and whatever other excuse you are trying to make. But hey it's a hilarious effort.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Ambrose is bad in ring, Ziggler may be even worse, they should label him "the guy offense forgot". 

Having said all that, it's Smackdown so does anyone even care?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

imthegame19 said:


> From WWE point of view though. They already a main event match to go on last in Lesnar/Orton. While AJ/Cena being a second big match. So they could make lesser title matches in Balor/Rollins and Ambrose/Ziggler. Especially since both can be strong matches near top of the card. At the same time with Brock gone next month.
> 
> 
> The B ppvs you will need bigger title matches to sell the shows. So at Backlash they can do Ambrose/Wyatt or Ambrose/Cena. While Raw does Rollins/Reigns at Night of Champions. So it's almost like they saved some bigger match ups. So they can sell some of those B ppvs. Getting any people to get excited for a ppv that main match is Ambrose/Ziggler much tougher sell. Then having it third or fourth on Summerslam card.


I can see your logic, but still though its Summerslam. This has to be one of the weakest WWE Title matches in Summerslam history. This is the type of match that should be put on a Network special thats an hour long or something. 

Also Lesnar and Orton wont go on last, if the match that ended Undertaker's streak wasn't put on last at WM then this wont be, theres literally nothing at stake in that match. Balor vs Rollins will be the last match imo, they're debuting a brand new World title and they're gonna want to make it seems like a huge deal.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> Hey whatever you gotta do to convince yourself to make you feel better. Ambrose didn't need to be the guy or go to Smackdown and whatever other excuse you are trying to make. But hey it's a hilarious effort.


Uh yes he did need to go to Smackdown because if he stayed on RAW he would have been out shined by Rollins and Reigns that much is obvious. He doesn't have as much chemistry with Seth as Roman does so it was obvious who was going to be on Smackdown. shield was going to be split since the brand split was announced, Ambrose was the obvious choice. Ambrose was the easiest way to get the title on to Smackdown. You have the shield triple threat everyone wanted and send him off with the title on Smackdown. You enjoy the Ambrose "train" while it's here because it's obvious is going to be giving that title up to the true top guys of Smackdown


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

If Ziggler being in a feud with Ambrose means a double turn, or at least on of them turning heel, is more than welcome. I remember that Ziggler had a shit ton of momentum a year and a half back. He's the kind of guy that delivers when he have something to work with, so I will wait and see how this play out. On the other hand, AJ Styles taking the pin was unnecesary, I think.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> I can see your logic, but still though its Summerslam. This has to be one of the weakest WWE Title matches in Summerslam history. This is the type of match that should be put on a Network special thats an hour long or something.
> 
> Also Lesnar and Orton wont go on last, if the match that ended Undertaker's streak wasn't put on last at WM then this wont be, theres literally nothing at stake in that match. Balor vs Rollins will be the last match imo, they're debuting a brand new World title and they're gonna want to make it seems like a huge deal.



Keep in mind when they did Kane/Rollins is also when they had Brock/Taker to main even the show at Hell in the Cell. So doing Ziggler/Ambrose is similar situation. Nah Brock will be on two Raws before Summerslam and Orton is a top guy. It's a big match up that they been hyping for a while. Balor/Rollins is nowhere near big enough match to go over that. Not with Balor on the roster on the show for four weeks and Universal title basically known as secondary title after Ambrose took WWE Title away from Raw.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

KingCosmos said:


> Uh yes he did need to go to Smackdown because if he stayed on RAW he would have been out shined by Rollins and Reigns that much is obvious. He doesn't have as much chemistry with Seth as Roman does so it was obvious who was going to be on Smackdown. shield was going to be split since the brand split was announced, Ambrose was the obvious choice. Ambrose was the easiest way to get the title on to Smackdown. You have the shield triple threat everyone wanted and send him off with the title on Smackdown. You enjoy the Ambrose "train" while it's here because it's obvious is going to be giving that title up to the true top guys of Smackdown


Nice theory, but again it didn't have to go that way. They could have done a AJ vs Cena vs Rollins vs Reigns match at Battleground like they teased. Then put the title on AJ or Cena. Hey I love the excuses you try to come up with to make yourself feel better. But they are also flawed. Nobody had to win the title or be pushed to the moon, unless they wanted him to. What's your excuse going to be when he beats AJ again? Or Cena or Orton? Just like when he beat the true stars of Raw haha.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> Nice theory, but again it didn't have to go that way. They could have done a AJ vs Cena vs Rollins vs Reigns match at Battleground like they teased. Then put the title on AJ or Cena. Hey I love the excuses you try to come up with to make yourself feel better. But they are also flawed. Nobody had to win the title or be pushed to the moon, unless they wanted him to. What's your excuse going to be when he beats* AJ again? Or Cena or Orton?* Just like when he beat the true stars of Raw haha.


AJ and Cena were never going to compete for the title before the split, they wanted to get the shield triple threat out of the way before the brand split it's obvious. And you think Ambrose is going to go over all those guys you mentioned :kobelol Ambrose fans have truly lost it


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

At this point I wouldn't be surprised if the title match was added as a Summerslam pre-show match


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

KingCosmos said:


> AJ and Cena were never going to compete for the title before the split, they wanted to get the shield triple threat out of the way before the brand split it's obvious. And you think Ambrose is going to go over all those guys you mentioned :kobelol Ambrose fans have truly lost it


Lol a month ago a hater like you would say would have said you really think he's gonna go over Rollins and then Reigns and blabber how Ambrose fans lost it. Your excuses and theories are crap. They clearly see Ambrose as one of their top young guys to push. Like I pointed out he's main evented 10 ppvs since October 2014 and had big matches with top guys. Him going to Smackdown is to push him as main event guy. Then they can push Rollins/Reigns as top guys on Raw. If you think they will have Ambrose job out to old guys like AJ and Cena your nuts.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I got no problem with Dolph going over in this one. He's had it coming for a couple of years now. And hey, it's only a title shot. Probably gonna get pinned, but at least he has a little more legitimacy now. 

My biggest problem with that match was that only in WWE can you have six guys in a match all taking a nap at the same time. ROH would have had bodies flying all over the place for the entire match.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't like Ziggler, but what's the problem with him getting a chance? 

SmackDown needs new.credible prople, the roster is full of death bodies buried by Vince.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> No build, no story, just out of nowhere the guy goes from being a jabroni to co-main eventing SummerSlam. Compare this horseshit to Daniel Bryan's story leading up to his WWE Title match with Cena at SummerSlam. WTF?


Every story can't be Daniel Bryan get over it. Hell the story of Ziggler getting his confidence back could be great if some of y'all would learn to wait and see instead of judging the whole story off the 1st chapter. For all we know this could lead to a resurgence for Ziggler and set the tone for a great Ambrose reign on Smackdown


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> Lol a month ago a hater like you would say would have said you really think he's gonna go over Rollins and then Reigns and blabber how Ambrose fans lost it. Your excuses and theories are crap. They clearly see Ambrose as one of their top young guys to push. Like I pointed out he's main evented 10 ppvs since October 2014 and had big matches with top guys. Him going to Smackdown is to push him as main event guy. Then they can push Rollins/Reigns as top guys on Raw. If you think they will have Ambrose job out to old guys like AJ and Cena your nuts.


You think they view Ambrose better than Styles and Cena...please just stop, the whole reason Cena, AJ and Orton are on smackdown is so they can help the show Draw. Same with bringing the title to smackdown. Ambrose is just a guy to bring the title to smackdown that's all. You honestly think that's not the reason Ambrose went over?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Adorable One said:


> What a let down... and things were so promising before this. Ambrose-Wyatt was the only way to go there. Sigh.


That was the worse way to go. Because if Wyatt loses its back to 

"Omg they continue to misuse Bray, how can I take him serious when he never backs up his words."

And if Ambrose loses it's 

"omg they took the title off Ambrose to give it to this hillbilly fuck who hasn't done anything since Cena buried him. I mean we got a guy who did a Deletion parody as champ. "


----------



## LegendAS (Mar 9, 2015)

So happy for him after that promo he gave. Would be awesome if he Zig Zags Ambrose to win the title


----------



## TaterTots (Jul 22, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> Lol a month ago a hater like you would say would have said you really think he's gonna go over Rollins and then Reigns and blabber how Ambrose fans lost it. Your excuses and theories are crap. They clearly see Ambrose as one of their top young guys to push. Like I pointed out he's main evented 10 ppvs since October 2014 and had big matches with top guys. Him going to Smackdown is to push him as main event guy. Then they can push Rollins/Reigns as top guys on Raw. If you think they will have Ambrose job out to old guys like AJ and Cena your nuts.


Ambrose has already been made as a main event guy, many have put him over and now it is time for him to return the favor. Putting Ziggler over is the right thing to do now in order to keep building up stars into the main event on SmackDown. People will forget about Ambrose losing a week or two after that and he can enter a program with Wyatt after losing the title to put Wyatt over as well.


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

the only good thing that can come out of this match is if Ziggler turns heel, i think that would be the best thing for his career.


----------



## The Nuke (Mar 7, 2016)

Bad booking. Building Ziggler back up is one thing, but giving him a title shot in one of the main events at Summerslam is another. If you'r a Wrestling fan and are into Ziggler, it's a big win for you, but it doesn't take into account EVERYONE else. Most of which I would think are scratching their heads wondering why Ziggler, an undercard guy for all intense and purposes, is all of a sudden in the main event?

This is the big Wrestling event of the Summer, and this is your main event(or one of them).

IMO it makes the WWE title look like a secondary championship again.


Now those in favor will bring up Balor getting an immediate push. True, but Balor is fresh, well known, and hasn't been fucked by booking for years. Balor could very well be a merch juggernaut and a possible next big thing for the company. Ziggler had that chance, and WWE fucked him out of it. You don't get that back right away.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> They don't go with him in 2014 after survivor series when he's red hot no, they go with him after he's been stale and boring in the midcard for the last 2 years and doing an HBK tribute act. Makes sense.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

So confusing how guys like ziggler and ambrose are constantly booked into a corner and then placed into these "main event" spots ...so will the ss main event (last match) be ambrose/zigglee, Orton/Lesnar, something involving cena/styles or Rollins/balor ...all of which dont feel like a main event ..really don't see how the show can feel "main stream" with any of these matches outside something involving cena, but then the titles take a backseat ..really odd shit here


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

Why can't he main event? Why does it have to be odd? Why all the negativity. I won't pretend I'm a huge Ziggler fan. He's solid and I do enjoy his work. I liked him a lot when he had that "I am perfection" theme and was with AJ & Big E. He has all the tools he needs to be a credible contender, if he's a heel. 

The premise of the brand split is that it was a total reset for the product. It's a new era. Whatever happened in the past does not matter. We're starting over now. Ziggler cut a really good promo on draft night with Booker T, then he had a great promo post Smackdown on youtube. Why can't we just give it a chance? There have been "stranger" main events in the past. Go on Wikipedia and search WWE PPV's. They have a list of every PPV since 1985 and it shows the main events to the right of it. Goldust vs Undertaker and Shawn Michaels vs Vader have headlined in the past...


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm all for Ziggler being back in the main event scene and maybe getting a title shot later down the line after he'd been rebuilt properly over the next few months. 

Crap booking IMO. 

That said, given Smackdowns an hour 15 mins long now (take out the breaks), I'm am excited by the quality we could see each week. 

American Alphas next week!


----------



## Prod1gy (Feb 22, 2016)

They haven't begun to build this feud yet. How can people hate it so much before we even know what the weeks ahead are going to be like? This was not my number one choice before the match, but let's see where they go with this. Worst comes to worst, you've saved marquee feuds like Ambrose vs Wyatt or Ambrose vs Styles, etc, for the future. Meanwhile if Ziggler does well, you've legitimized another main eventer.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

KingCosmos said:


> You think they view Ambrose better than Styles and Cena...please just stop, the whole reason Cena, AJ and Orton are on smackdown is so they can help the show Draw. Same with bringing the title to smackdown. Ambrose is just a guy to bring the title to smackdown that's all. You honestly think that's not the reason Ambrose went over?


If you been paying attention you would realize they already moved Cena out of the main event picture. That's why Ambrose has main eventer like 10 ppvs over the last year and half. With brand split he might main event a little more ppvs. But if Ambrose was already main eventing ppvs over him. Why are they going to change that now?

AJ a draw? Is this the same AJ who didn't draw in TNA? Same AJ that TNA wanted to cut his pay so he left? Same. AJ that WWE didn't even want until 8 months ago? LOL ok. Anyways what makes you believe he will be pushed over Ambrose? Was it jobbing to Jericho? So Jericho would look strong feuding with Ambrose? Was it jobbing to Reigns? Or Owens 3 times? Where do people get this hope he's going to beat Cena and be a top guy? They haven't booked him like that at all even already gave Ambrose a win over him. He's going to job to Cena and Summerslam too and he's not going to win the title this year.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> If you been paying attention you would realize they already moved Cena out of the main event picture. That's why Ambrose has main eventer like 10 ppvs over the last year and half. With brand split he might main event a little more ppvs. But if Ambrose was already main eventing ppvs over him. Why are they going to change that now?
> 
> AJ a draw? Is this the same AJ who didn't draw in TNA? Same AJ that TNA wanted to cut his pay so he left? Same. AJ that WWE didn't even want until 8 months ago? LOL ok. Anyways what makes you believe he will be pushed over Ambrose? Was it jobbing to Jericho? So Jericho would look strong feuding with Ambrose? Was it jobbing to Reigns? Or Owens 3 times? Where do people get this hope he's going to beat Cena and be a top guy? They haven't booked him like that at all even already gave Ambrose a win over him. He's going to job to Cena and Summerslam too and he's not going to win the title this year.


The delusion is real, so now you are trying to make a case for Ambrose being a bigger Draw than AJ. AJ in his short amount of time has made a bigger impact than Ambrose's whole career.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

KingCosmos said:


> The delusion is real, so now you are trying to make a case for Ambrose being a bigger Draw than AJ


Remind me when AJ was a draw? TNA hahaha, if he was WWe would have signed him a long time ago.How can you call me delusional for saying the World Champion will continue to be pushed strong. When your the person saying AJ is the real star of the show. When AJ is the one jobbing every week? One of us is living in reality the other is hoping for a fan boy fantasy to happen.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

I actually like it. Could be a decent feud for Ambrose to help establish himself. Good for Ziggler.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> *Remind me when AJ was a draw? TNA hahaha*, if he was WWe would have signed him a long time ago.How can you call me delusional for saying the World Champion will continue to be pushed strong. When your the person saying AJ is the real star of the show. When AJ is the one jobbing every week? One of us is living in reality the other is hoping for a fan boy fantasy to happen.


Thinking AJ peaked in TNA? You are clearly the typical WWE Drone and know nothing about WRESTLING


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

:maury if Ziggler wins the title.

They've never given a fuck about the guy and now suddenly they do.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Hopefully we see an invigorated Ziggler - absolutely mind boggling.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I couldn't care less that Ziggler has been booked by jobber, my bone is that actually picked Ziggler. Heck, I'd rather they had given to one of the new guys instead him


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Trash. Been in this company for over a decade and he's dropped the ball. I'd rather have a returning Shelton Benjamin in that spot. I'll take _Corbin_ over that fake ass Chippendale. 

It's like they are trying hard to prevent me from watching. 2 guys named Finn and Ziggler in title matches. Pathetic.


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

Marv95 said:


> Trash. Been in this company for over a decade and he's dropped the ball. I'd rather have a returning Shelton Benjamin in that spot. I'll take _Corbin_ over that fake ass Chippendale.
> 
> It's like they are trying hard to prevent me from watching. 2 guys named Finn and Ziggler in title matches. Pathetic.


I guess I don't know a lot about Ziggler. How did he drop the ball? I'm trying to get educated on the hatred towards this guy.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Maybe those who are running Smackdown from a creative aspect are more willing to go to bat for Ziggler, I guess. Not that it matters, all he's gunna do is lose at SummerSlam anyway.*


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

BrokedownChevy said:


> I guess I don't know a lot about Ziggler. How did he drop the ball? I'm trying to get educated on the hatred towards this guy.


Basically Ziggler became a guy people became big on. They loved his selling and thought he never got his just due, almost in a Daniel Bryan kinda way but not as big. People wanted him in the top spot but he really never got it. His biggest moment was when he got the WH title. WWE was seemingly giving him a shot but it ended abruptly when he got a concussion and had to drop the belt. Ever since then he really never got back to a top spot and people gave up on him. They started calling him boring and lost hope. He then adopted a HBK tribute gimmick which in turn made people hate him even more.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

It was really surprising, he was never one of ''Tripphanie's'' boys.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Marv95 said:


> Trash. Been in this company for over a decade and he's dropped the ball. I'd rather have a returning Shelton Benjamin in that spot. I'll take _Corbin_ over that fake ass Chippendale.
> 
> It's like they are trying hard to prevent me from watching. 2 guys named Finn and Ziggler in title matches. Pathetic.


Produced a double turn with Del Rio that deserved an Oscar (post-concussion too) , got possibly the biggest pop since AE and the night before the WHC match was boycotted by fans chanting "We Want Ziggler".
But yeah, you're right he dropped the ball so many times.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

KingCosmos said:


> Thinking AJ peaked in TNA? You are clearly the typical WWE Drone and know nothing about WRESTLING


So WWE has Ambrose headline his own house show tours. Even before he won the title. Yet AJ is a bigger draw? Why wouldn't AJ be headlining shows? If AJ was this so called draw? Even though he wrestled on Reigns tour that did very poor numbers. Basically the same as Ambrose tour despite them being the B tour in smaller arenas. Dude just give this debate up. There's nothing you can say that would make Ambrose what you want him to be.


----------



## FOF_FAN (Jan 29, 2016)

It's sort of like we need to throw out everything we've seen from all of the Super stars to this point and start over. I think Ambrose and Ziggler will put on a good match but yo me it's not in doubt which is no fun. I haven't like Dolph since he was a heel with AJ as his girl and BIG E as his heavy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Nuke (Mar 7, 2016)

I find it hard to see how even fans of Ziggler can be ENTIRELY happy with his sudden push to a main event of the Second Mania of the Year.

That's how you should look at it. Imagine as if this was Mania and Ziggler has all of a sudden gotten the main event spot.

I just don't see it. I like Ziggler. I do, but he's no star. He's not a big match guy, and for a title match at such a big event, you need a big match.

My feeling is that this will either happen during the middle of the show or towards the end, but before Lesnar vs Orton.

In any case, this match makes that title look devalued in relation to the NOT EVEN OFFICALLY introduced Universal Title.

AJ is a top merch seller, Ambrose is a top merch seller, Cena is the TOP merch seller. That is who you build your main events around UNTIL you properly BUILD up talent to play with them.

I have a feeling most people are going to shrug this one off. Arena fans may like it, but that's it.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

The Nuke said:


> I find it hard to see how even fans of Ziggler can be ENTIRELY happy with his sudden push to a main event of the Second Mania of the Year.


AS a fan following him from the beginning I can't say I'm truly happy either. 

Upon winning there is elation and vindication. But with vindication their's a chippy bitter feeling. 

You're right, this was a poor reintroduction of Ziggler back into the spotlight. Taking what I can get and settling has never been my stance in life. But I truly feel their is a new era upon us and am open minded. 

These next 3 weeks will be critical. What they need to do is explain this new found momentum. ex authority holding him down or something tragic that has happened in his life. 

No more pitiful Ziggler for fuck sake.


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

As long as he doesn't go over it's alright.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I guess the main reason they are doing this match is to save their bigger Smackdown matches for their Smackdown exclusive PPVs. 

I’m a big Ambrose fan but I can’t say I’m hyped for this match now. Ambrose has gotten some pretty credible wins lately so to go from that to Dolph is a let down. No offense to Dolph, but he’s done nothing of note for the last year and a half. The last time he had a big chance was after Survivor Series 2014 and that never went anywhere. And to put that guy in a WWE title match on their 2nd biggest show of the year just looks weak.

And this isn’t a knock on Dean. No one could have a Summerslam main event worthy match with Ziggler right now. Not Rollins. Not Reigns. Not even Cena. So again, right now, not feeling his match.

But, they’ve got 3 weeks to change people’s minds. I’ve been campaigning for a Ziggler heel turn for a long time and if he channel that in this feud I will be happy with that. So as much as I don’t care for this match atm, there is still a chance to turn the fans around to this.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm trying to get back to liking Ziggler again. Despite his burial the last two years he was still once a very good performer back when he was motivated. Let's see if he can get that passion back again.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I understand why SDL picked Dolph Ziggler to go against Dean Ambrose at Summerslam.

John Cena and AJ Styles were never going to win, they're going to have their final feud match at Summerslam. That has always been the plan. Baron Corbin and Apollo Crews are way too green at the moment. They need to build themselves up. I'm hoping they didn't pick Bray Wyatt because they have something better planned for him rather than eating a pin at the main-event of SS.

Anyways, that leaves Dolph Ziggler. People knows his potential, people have been asking for him to be repackaged/repushed for a while now and something can really come out of this feud, he's a good in-ring worker and decent on the mic. I believe Dolph and Dean can really build an interest storyline for Summerslam.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TD Stinger said:


> *I guess the main reason they are doing this match is to save their bigger Smackdown matches for their Smackdown exclusive PPVs. *
> 
> I’m a big Ambrose fan but I can’t say I’m hyped for this match now. Ambrose has gotten some pretty credible wins lately so to go from that to Dolph is a let down. No offense to Dolph, but he’s done nothing of note for the last year and a half. The last time he had a big chance was after Survivor Series 2014 and that never went anywhere. And to put that guy in a WWE title match on their 2nd biggest show of the year just looks weak.
> 
> ...



That's exactly it. If you are going to do a filler title match. Isn't smarter to do it on a show were it's third or fourth biggest match on the card? If Ambrose/Ziggler is your PPV headliner, well it's not going to bring up much interest. They did the same thing with Rollins/Kane last year at Hell in the Cell. With having Undertaker/Brock to go on last and Reigns/Wyatt payoff match on the card too.


I can understand you wanting a bigger title match, especially at a big PPV. But the way I look at it, Ambrose just had a huge Summerslam level match at Battleground. So I guess there's nothing wrong to just sit back and watch a good match between the two. Knowing that there's much bigger matches for Ambrose to have over the next three months.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

AmWolves10 said:


> I'm trying to get back to liking Ziggler again. Despite his burial the last two years he was still once a very good performer back when he was motivated. Let's see if he can get that passion back again.



Yeah with the brand split, you almost have to ignore how Ziggler was pushed prior to the split. The whole purpose of the brand split is to open up spots for guys. Without the brand split, Fin Balor isn't wrestling for a title on his first ppv. Just like Ziggler wouldn't be wrestling for the title either. But on the new Raw Balor is one of the top baby faces with Reigns and Zayn. While on Smackdown Ziggler is now one of the top 5-7 wrestlers on the roster. So for now the days of him wrestling on pre-show or jobbing to NXT call ups is probably over. On Smackdown roster Ziggler basically has the Owens/Jericho/Zayn type spot and if either of those guys wrestled for the title on a PPV. People wouldn't be freaking out about it.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

quit yer bitchin


----------



## The Nuke (Mar 7, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> I can understand you wanting a bigger title match, especially at a big PPV. But the way I look at it, Ambrose just had a huge Summerslam level match at Battleground. So I guess there's nothing wrong to just sit back and watch a good match between the two. Knowing that there's much bigger matches for Ambrose to have over the next three months.


No....

The problem with looking at this is the idea that because "YOU" look at the battleground match as big, that it's an excuse not to have a big match at the Mania of the Summer.

The Battleground match was a big match. It was also on a lesser PPV, that probably wasn't watched by as many people as who will watch Summerslam.

Summerslam is getting like Mania. It's a big WRESTLING FAN weekend, and a big WRESTLING FAN event. You want BIG MATCHES to sell the show.

Ziggler vs Ambrose is not a big match. ITs a mid-card match for a title, and that title just happens to now be the WWE Title.

I can only assume most casual fans are shrugging this off all together.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The problem is that this isn't the best way to establish Dean as the #1 face in the company. If WWE was serious about it they would have had him go up against John Cena in a passing of the torch type moment. Instead we have a mid card "World Title" match at Summerslam.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

If there was no brand split I would afraid the possibility of Dean having a similar disrespectful reign that Punk had to endure. They can still undermine the title compare to Universal, but atleast SD will have its own PPV's that will revolve around the champion.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> The problem is that this isn't the best way to establish Dean as the #1 face in the company. If WWE was serious about it they would have had him go up against John Cena in a passing of the torch type moment. Instead we have a mid card "World Title" match at Summerslam.


Thing is that Cena still needs to wrap up his program with Styles, which they no doubt will do with a last 1vs1 match at SummerSlam. They could have done the match with Wyatt, but I think Wyatt needs to be built up and a loss at SummerSlam would be quite detrimental to that. Crews and Corbin are not ready for a title match at the moment, so that very much leaves Ziggler as their only option.

This allows them to extend Ambrose's title reign while Styles is done with Cena (I think he will go over at SummerSlam) and then they will likely set Ambrose vs Styles for the title.


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah that was a huge letdown to be honest. His career is a dead horse that's been beaten down 300 times too many. Kevin Owens should have been on Smackdown and in this spot. 

This REALLY shows the lack of depth on the roster that they had to book Dolph in this role and the commentators actually had to sell it like it's a big money match.

It's weird too, I feel like this is a match that they've done a bunch of times already but I can't actually pin point a time that I remember it happening. My interest level for this match is a 1/10.

On the other hand, I cannot wait for Rollins vs. Balor. That match is gonna tear the house down. The funny thing is I was listening to Flair's podcast this morning and he said out of the two matches he would pay his money to see Ambrose vs. Ziggler. Really Ric? Obviously the Naitch had to be about 9 Sea-Breeze's deep when he made that assinine comment.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> The problem is that this isn't the best way to establish Dean as the #1 face in the company. If WWE was serious about it they would have had him go up against John Cena in a passing of the torch type moment. Instead we have a mid card "World Title" match at Summerslam.


You're under the impression that they want Dean Ambrose as the number one face in the company. They don't. This just further stamps that home.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

If I were a Dean Ambrose's fan, I'd be quite happy. This 100% confirms that his title reign is going to go at least past Summerslam, and that's something many people didn't expect.

And honestly, I'm happy that Wyatt doesn't have to lay down for him after one of the first -somewhat- relevant victory he had.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Nuke said:


> No....
> 
> The problem with looking at this is the idea that because "YOU" look at the battleground match as big, that it's an excuse not to have a big match at the Mania of the Summer.
> 
> ...


You understand that Ziggler is very popular don't you? There's plenty of people out there excited that WWE put him in a big match again. WWE also decided to a smaller match in Balor/Rollins. Instead of the Rollins/Reigns that was hyped up just two months as a Wrestlemania caliber main event. Reason be is they will save Reigns/Rollins for brand only show. Just like they will save Ambrose vs AJ, Cena, Wyatt or Orton. 


Even if WWE did Ambrose/Wyatt, a match like Brock/Orton would still go on last. So Ambrose vs Ziggler for the title is fine for 3rd or 4th match on the card. You realize the top 4 matches on last year's Summerslam card was... Brock vs Undertaker, John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Reigns/Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt/Luke Harper and Sheamus vs Randy Orton. So this years is Brock vs Orton, John Cena vs AJ, Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor and Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler. So this years card is just as deep. Plus Ziggler/Ambrose or Balor/Rollins are much bigger then Orton/Sheamus because titles are on the line.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Brilliant move in my book. Emphasises the "pushing the reset button/clean slate/new start" feel that they were going for. I don't think he will win, but having him in and about the main event Smackdown scene, especially with such a small roster, is absolutely ok by me. It's part of what the brand split was for after all. The guy has oodles of ability, I think he just needs motivation. Hopefully he has it now.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Boy Wonder said:


> The problem is that this isn't the best way to establish Dean as the #1 face in the company. If WWE was serious about it they would have had him go up against John Cena in a passing of the torch type moment. Instead we have a mid card "World Title" match at Summerslam.


They can do passing of the torch stuff at Survivor Series. It's too early for that anyways with Dean only being champion two months. Plus like others said AJ/Cena feud needs a pay off match. It would be a waste to end their feud out of nowhere.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Godway said:


> You're under the impression that they want Dean Ambrose as the number one face in the company. They don't. This just further stamps that home.


Lol no all it says we have Brock/Orton as our main event and want to do AJ/Cena pay off match. So let's give Ambrose another winning title defense here and build up for bigger title matches. When guys like Orton, Cena and AJ don't already have matches planned months in advance.


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

doctor doom said:


> Shawn Michaels vs Vader have headlined in the past...


you probably could have come up with a better example of a weak main event match up then that...


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> Lol no all it says we have Brock/Orton as our main event and want to do AJ/Cena pay off match. So let's give Ambrose another winning title defense here and build up for bigger title matches. When guys like Orton, Cena and AJ don't already have matches planned months in advance.


Bray Wyatt didn't have a planned match. Hell, AJ/Cena could have easily been worked into a feud with Ambrose for the title (and it would have made sense). The only guy who had a singles match set in stone that HAS to be a singles match is Randy Orton. 

Beating Dolph Ziggler is hardly a title defense :lol Baron Corbin was beating him a month ago. Who on the roster HASN'T beat Dolph Ziggler in the last 18 months? 

Never ever would they give a guy they wanted to be the biggest name in the company such a lame duck opponent. This is agenda-booking. This is Vince/HHH trying to show the audience that RAW is the A show with the A title and SD has losers like Dean Ambrose and Dolph Ziggler fighting each other for their loser championship.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Ziggler is just an easy win for Dean, but only seems worthy of a TV main event. Dean should have just beat him on Smackdown and fought AJ or Bray at Summerslam.



EL SHIV said:


> Apparently the script writers are exempt from drug tests too.


Or maybe they should start taking drugs, it might actually help them. 

(Or do harder drugs. :grin2


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Godway said:


> Bray Wyatt didn't have a planned match. Hell, AJ/Cena could have easily been worked into a feud with Ambrose for the title (and it would have made sense). The only guy who had a singles match set in stone that HAS to be a singles match is Randy Orton.
> 
> Beating Dolph Ziggler is hardly a title defense :lol Baron Corbin was beating him a month ago. Who on the roster HASN'T beat Dolph Ziggler in the last 18 months?
> 
> Never ever would they give a guy they wanted to be the biggest name in the company such a lame duck opponent. This is agenda-booking. This is Vince/HHH trying to show the audience that RAW is the A show with the A title and SD has losers like Dean Ambrose and Dolph Ziggler fighting each other for their loser championship.


Lol nice conspiracy theory. First of all WWE doesn't like to do 3-way matches on their big ppvs. Plus they want to finish AJ/Cena feud. If Ambrose is involved it messes with that. Also Bray Wyatt vs Ambrose is clearly for Backlash. Which needs a bigger title match, because it's a show headliner.


As for Ziggler he's former 2-time Champion, 4-time IC champion, US Champion and tag Team champion. They can easily play up the angle of how he was held down by the Authority last few years and lost his confidence. You give him some decent tv wins over next few weeks and he will look a lot better going in. Just like they can do with Sheamus or Del Rio who have jobbed more then Ziggler this year.


As for your conspiracy theory. Well I can easy counter that and say. Well Vince just let a guy from NXT come up on his first night and look superior then his whole Raw roster on his first night. He did that, because he wants WWE title still to be the main title with Ambrose, Cena and Orton.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Judy Garland's Biggest Fan said:


> Ziggler is just an easy win for Dean, but only seems worthy of a TV main event. Dean should have just beat him on Smackdown and fought AJ or Bray at Summerslam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Backlash is 3 weeks away from Summerslam. It appears they will Bray/Ambrose and Orton/AJ as the headline matches there. Ziggler is filler match. Because Summerslam has Brock/Orton as its main event.


----------



## HBShizzle (Jul 26, 2016)

If you were a fan of Balor going over then you have no right to question the logic of Ziggler going over.

Cena or AJ should of been up against ambrose. Reigns should of been up against Rollins.

WWE's only reason for these guys going over is that they hit the reset button and everything thats happened in the past couple of months is out of the window. 

Balor should never of been put in the title picture, but they caved to the crowd. Balor is going to get hotshotted and then brought all the way back down again to just being flat. Look at the last guy they really got over, the last guy they made into a star. John Cena, don't say Daniel Bryan because he's no where near Cenas level in terms of fame.

Rookie > Heel > Face with the US title as a stepping stone into the WWE title picture. Imagine they did this with Balor? Why can't they do this. The crowd is too impatient and the booking is woeful and illogical that's why.

Why should i believe Ziggler deserves a shot? He's been on the pre-show and winning and losing. They don't build people anymore, it's 50/50 booking and its similar to UFC. This is pro wrestling it's fake and make believe, you are not gonna get over if you're a good worker you are gonna get over if you have a character.

Balor and Ziggler will both drop the ball because working a good match ain't good enough and I believe WWE will drop the ball creatively and the fans will then call for Nakamura as the 2nd coming. I love Nakamura, he has more charisma in his big toe than Balor but when the WWE fail Bray Wyatt I have no hope.

The things you remember from the past in pro wrestling is never the match, it's always the moment, the promo, the storyline. Until WWE realises this and gets away from the match being the be all and end all then we are going to go through a cycle of rinse and repeat with these so called good workers.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> Lol nice conspiracy theory. First of all WWE doesn't like to do 3-way matches on their big ppvs. Plus they want to finish AJ/Cena feud. If Ambrose is involved it messes with that. Also Bray Wyatt vs Ambrose is clearly for Backlash. Which needs a bigger title match, because it's a show headliner.
> 
> 
> As for Ziggler he's former 2-time Champion, 4-time IC champion, US Champion and tag Team champion. They can easily play up the angle of how he was held down by the Authority last few years and lost his confidence. You give him some decent tv wins over next few weeks and he will look a lot better going in. Just like they can do with Sheamus or Del Rio who have jobbed more then Ziggler this year.
> ...


WWE doesn't like to do three ways at their big PPVs? What? :lol AJ/Cena are clearly the two biggest stars on SD, them not wrestling for the belt is fucking stupid, and if they brought Ambrose into the feud it would solve the issue of Cena or AJ having to take another singles loss, since 3X losses are always more protected. 

Ziggler's a fucking nobody. He was a champion forever ago, everyone holds the IC/US belt so who cares about that. Did you SEE the last time they tried to put Sheamus in the main event? How'd that work out? 

Umm...Finn Balor was the fourth picked man in the draft. WWE very CLEARLY is going to give him a super-push, so I don't know what the fuck you're talking about conspiracy theories. I'm not making a conspiracy theory. I'm giving my opinion supported by the facts I've picked up from watching the shows. Facts such as: 

- Ambrose has always been the weakest pushed member of the Shield, post-breakup. 

- Ambrose spent his Mania build feuding with HHH to try and get heat on him for Roman Reigns, and then jobbing to him two weeks before Mania :lol

- Ambrose gets SQUASHED by Brock Lesnar at Mania

- Reigns gets suspended, and pinned by Rollins, then Ambrose runs in with MITB (which is what weak heels do) to win the title. 

- On a show with the biggest main event stars in the company, Dean Ambrose as WWE Champion is feuding with the guy who was on pre-shows vs. Baron Corbin a month ago. 

Compare that to Roman Reigns booking. Compare that to John Cena's booking. Compare that to Steve Austin's booking. And then continue to tell me I'm making "conspiracy theories" or how wrong I am that WWE doesn't view or want Dean Ambrose as the top face.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Godway said:


> WWE doesn't like to do three ways at their big PPVs? What? :lol AJ/Cena are clearly the two biggest stars on SD, them not wrestling for the belt is fucking stupid, and if they brought Ambrose into the feud it would solve the issue of Cena or AJ having to take another singles loss, since 3X losses are always more protected.
> 
> Ziggler's a fucking nobody. He was a champion forever ago, everyone holds the IC/US belt so who cares about that. Did you SEE the last time they tried to put Sheamus in the main event? How'd that work out?
> 
> ...





WWE almost never does 3-way matches at Wrestlemania/Summerslam. They like to put on singles matches on those events, look at the history. AJ/Cena feud hasn't been about the title and doesn't need about the title now. Plus Ambrose is one of the top guys in the company, so giving him a win over Ziggler is still showcasing him. Unlike with Sheamus/Reigns, Ziggler/Ambrose isn't headlining a show. It's fine on Summerslam because you have Orton/Brock as the main event.


Ambrose was the weakest pushed member of the Shield. Until last week, now he's the strongest pushed member of the Shield things change buddy. WWE finally is cashing on his popularity and pushes him. Rather then using him to get Reigns feud over or as a credible guy for Brock to beat at Mania. Which wasn't a squash. It was a 12 minute match, that Ambrose hit his finisher on Brock and almost pinned him. No matter where Balor is picked, he just lost big matches to end his NXT career. Then he shows up on Raw and beats the whole roster on his first night to become number one contender. It's one thing to make him look strong and one of the top guys. But you make him superior to the whole Raw roster on his first night. Well it basically says this Raw roster main event scene is weak as shit. With Smackdown taking Cena, Ambrose, AJ and Orton.


Hmm when Roman Reigns first one the title his defense was vs Sheamus and then AJ Styles following losing to Chris Jericho at Mania. While Stone Cold first title defenses were against Dude Love. Which at the time Foley came off being in a tag team vs Terry Funk and before that he jobbed to Kane clean at Survivor Series. He wasn't pushed as a top guy at the time. Since it was pre Hell in the Cell, pre Socko Foley. While Cena first feuds were with Christian and Chris Jericho(whos last title run was in in 3 years prior). So actually Ambrose going to Ziggler is very similar. So once again your theories are a bunch of crap.


----------



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

This Shawn Michaels-lite doesnt belong in the main event, anymore. fuck Shitgler


----------



## The Nuke (Mar 7, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> You understand that Ziggler is very popular don't you? There's plenty of people out there excited that WWE put him in a big match again. WWE also decided to a smaller match in Balor/Rollins. Instead of the Rollins/Reigns that was hyped up just two months as a Wrestlemania caliber main event. Reason be is they will save Reigns/Rollins for brand only show. Just like they will save Ambrose vs AJ, Cena, Wyatt or Orton.
> 
> 
> Even if WWE did Ambrose/Wyatt, a match like Brock/Orton would still go on last. So Ambrose vs Ziggler for the title is fine for 3rd or 4th match on the card. You realize the top 4 matches on last year's Summerslam card was... Brock vs Undertaker, John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Reigns/Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt/Luke Harper and Sheamus vs Randy Orton. So this years is Brock vs Orton, John Cena vs AJ, Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor and Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler. So this years card is just as deep. Plus Ziggler/Ambrose or Balor/Rollins are much bigger then Orton/Sheamus because titles are on the line.


Popular based off what? Ratings? Merch sales?

Ziggler is popular, but he's not a star, and he's not a guy looked at as big match guy. And casual fans don't really give a shit, and I'd expect that even Wrestling fans are happy, but at the same time perplexed. Perhaps even seeing the negatives.

The negatives being....

1. A devalue in the WWE Title.

2. A big championship match being looked at as a throw away mid-card match.

In regards to one. IT's the same as in REAL SPORTS. You want to book at match people want to see, because it works the same in value of the title. You could be champion of the world, but if nobody gives a fuck, then who cares?

Ziggler is a popular mid-card, with an argument made that he's really just an undercard guy. Like Miz, and most of the guys on the Smackdown roster.

This is like Hogan facing Dead Malenko at Starrcade. Dean was an awesome and popular guy(for his work rate which fans recognized), but not a Main Eventer. Not popular enough to be in a match against a Big Star like Hogan.

To make the excuse that since it will be lower on the card, that it doesn't matter, is foolish. Because it does matter. It matters in value of that title, and it matters in perception of how people see Smackdown. When you have guys who lose all the time getting Title shots all of a sudden in semi-main events of the biggest Events in Wrestling, that gives up a negative perception. Especially to casual viewers who are less likely to care about Ziggler.

Balor on the other hand you can make the same argument. Balor on the other also hasn't been fucked by booking for the last 3 years. He also has a big chance of actually becoming a draw and a merch juggernaut. More so than most guys on either roster. It's also a match that Wrestling fans will LOVE to see, and casual fans may like it because the WF like it. Because in that arena at Summerslam a majority of those people will be hardcore fans just like Mania. Those same people may like Ziggler, but logic dictates that they also know that he's a forgotten talent. He's not a winner, and he's gotten stale. These are not good things to be thinking about.

I'd put Wyatt in the same category as Ziggler, with the plus that Wyatt is usually in bigger feuds. Yet, at the same time loses most of his matches as well. In any case I can see people buying that match over one with Ziggler.

The match that should be happening is AJ vs Ambrose. That's a big match. That's a match EVERYONE will be interested in.

In fact, if it had been done right, AJ would have won the championship on Smackdown, and be facing both Cena and Ambrose or just Cena at Summerslam for the title.

Which match do you think will make people watch....

1. AJ Styles(champion) vs Cena for the WWE Title at the biggest event of the Summer. The Mania of Summer

2. Ziggler vs Ambrose for the WWE Title at the biggest event of the Summer. The Mania of the Summer.


----------



## M.R.K (Jun 29, 2016)

See. This is the PERFECT PPV to re-introduce Ziggler as a main eventer again. Summerslam, being one of the big 4, it will be heavily loaded with matches of both the rosters. So, pressure on Dolph is comparitively low as there are other marquee matches to ease the load. Brock Lesnar vs Randy Orton is already confirmed and there is a high probability that we will be having the final match in the Cena-Styles feud. And also, we have Balor vs Rollins.

At this point of time, Ambrose vs Ziggler can't really carry a brand exclusive PPV right now. And like I said, Cena and Styles are already feuding with each other. After Summerslam, win or lose, Ziggler will be in a much higher rung and he will be elevated to atleast an upper mid carder status. 

When it comes to brand exclusive PPVs, Ambrose can feud with the likes of Styles or Cena or Orton and can be a legit main event. 

So, I feel this is the right move from WWE.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> WWE almost never does 3-way matches at Wrestlemania/Summerslam. They like to put on singles matches on those events, look at the history. AJ/Cena feud hasn't been about the title and doesn't need about the title now. Plus Ambrose is one of the top guys in the company, so giving him a win over Ziggler is still showcasing him. Unlike with Sheamus/Reigns, Ziggler/Ambrose isn't headlining a show. It's fine on Summerslam because you have Orton/Brock as the main event.
> 
> 
> Ambrose was the weakest pushed member of the Shield. Until last week, now he's the strongest pushed member of the Shield things change buddy. WWE finally is cashing on his popularity and pushes him. Rather then using him to get Reigns feud over or as a credible guy for Brock to beat at Mania. Which wasn't a squash. It was a 12 minute match, that Ambrose hit his finisher on Brock and almost pinned him. No matter where Balor is picked, he just lost big matches to end his NXT career. Then he shows up on Raw and beats the whole roster on his first night to become number one contender. It's one thing to make him look strong and one of the top guys. But you make him superior to the whole Raw roster on his first night. Well it basically says this Raw roster main event scene is weak as shit. With Smackdown taking Cena, Ambrose, AJ and Orton.
> ...


NXT/WWE are two entirely separate entities. The people who watch RAW/SD don't all watch NXT. Sasha Banks jobbed to Bayley a number of times on her way out of NXT, yet went on to go undefeated for a year on the roster. Jobbing at the end of your NXT run is just a way to write you off of NXT, because you're going to the main show. 

You're missing the point. Foley was one of the hottest names in wrestling at the time, with a huge cult following (AJ Styles today would be kind of similar comparison). His career didn't suddenly begin in the WWE. Foley/Austin was a great feud and came across as a first tier feud. Austin was also presented as the top guy in the company at the time. Sheamus probably was the most credible heel by default, in WWE at the time of Roman's title win. Not saying much, but still, and the feud was presented as the number one feud, and Sheamus wasn't a jobber at the time until Roman turned him into one. Cena feuded with JBL as his first title feud...the guy who held the belt for a year before he took it. Then got drafted to RAW (cementing him as the next top guy) to work an Authority angle with Biscoff and Jericho, Jericho was one of the biggest stars in the company and already approaching living legend status. The move to RAW for Cena was a big deal, because RAW was considered hands down the A show, so it meant Cena was the top guy. But overall, I'm talking about the booking and presentation of Cena, Reigns, Austin, compared to that of Dean Ambrose. These guys weren't feuding bottom of the barrel jobbers, nor were they getting squashed at Mania, or losing two weeks before Mania, or needing a briefcase to win titles.

Dean Ambrose is feuding with the guy who's been jobbing in the undercard for a year, and was last seen jobbing to Baron Corbin on pre-shows. As his first feud. Ambrose needs an establishing moment/win if they actually view him as the top guy, top face, whatever. This match/win does absolutely nothing for him, as it is against a guy who is closer to Heath Slater than Dean Ambrose. Putting him a match like this does nothing but make Ambrose look discount. 

If they were serious about a Ziggler/Ambrose match, then they should have built Ziggler up for the next few months to make him a viable contender come Fall/Winter. It's retarded booking, but then again it's exactly the booking they want to make sure Ambrose and SD are presented as the B show compared to RAW.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Nuke said:


> Popular based off what? Ratings? Merch sales?
> 
> Ziggler is popular, but he's not a star, and he's not a guy looked at as big match guy. And casual fans don't really give a shit, and I'd expect that even Wrestling fans are happy, but at the same time perplexed. Perhaps even seeing the negatives.
> 
> ...



The only way the title is devalued is if Ziggler wins. Having Ambrose win looking strong in 12-15 minutes isn't going to devalue the title. THe point of the match is to showcase Ambrose and give him a win. Champions have filler contenders for the title all the time. Like I said before AJ/Cena is a big match without the title. So is Brock/Orton, so they don't need either title match to be BIG match ups. 



As for Balor he's too new for that match to be a big deal. Kevin Owens beat a top guy in his first match too and WWE wouldn't main event him on a PPV. While Neville and Sami Zayn were awesome in NXT but not main eventers on top show. So Rollins/Balor is another filler match with Rollins getting the win. 


They will make Balor look strong. So he stays a top baby face below Reigns, but he won't get the belt. Then Balor will probably feud with someone like Jericho come Night of Champions. While they go back to Rollins/Reigns, because they need a headliner to sell that show. While Rollins/Balor isn't a headliner just like Ambrose/Ziggler. 


At Backlash they will have a bigger title match, because they will need another headliner of the show. In WWE eyes this card is good enough, did they try to put on the best card possible? No but having two ppvs per month with the brand split and having ppv headliners for those shows is more important.


----------



## The Nuke (Mar 7, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> The only way the title is devalued is if Ziggler wins. Having Ambrose win looking strong in 12-15 minutes isn't going to devalue the title. THe point of the match is to showcase Ambrose and give him a win. Champions have filler contenders for the title all the time. Like I said before AJ/Cena is a big match without the title. So is Brock/Orton, so they don't need either title match to be BIG match ups. As for Balor he's too new for that match to be a big deal. Kevin Owens beat a top guy in his first night too and WWE would main event him on a PPV. While Neville and Sami Zayn were awesome in NXT but not main eventers on top show. So Rollins/Balor is another filler match with Rollins getting the win. THey will make Balor look strong. So he stays a top baby face below Reigns.


If you are of that opinion then the match belongs on a lesser PPV, and not a Show Case one like Summerslam.

Smackdown is its own show. The Champion doesn't get a big match. He gets a mid-card match. People see this.

Which gives off that perceptions TO MOST people that Smackdown is indeed the B, and not worth caring about in regards to RAW which has all the big matches.

Big Event needs Big Matches. Advertising a Show needs to show case the big talent. Ziggler is not a big talent. This is not a big match. This is a throw away match, that makes the WWE look secondary to a Title not even officially introduced yet.

Simply, this match should be Cena vs AJ for the Title or Cena vs AJ vs Ambrose for the Title. That's a big match, with main event talent.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Godway said:


> NXT/WWE are two entirely separate entities. The people who watch RAW/SD don't all watch NXT. Sasha Banks jobbed to Bayley a number of times on her way out of NXT, yet went on to go undefeated for a year on the roster. Jobbing at the end of your NXT run is just a way to write you off of NXT, because you're going to the main show.
> 
> You're missing the point. Foley was one of the hottest names in wrestling at the time, with a huge cult following (AJ Styles today would be kind of similar comparison). His career didn't suddenly begin in the WWE. Foley/Austin was a great feud and came across as a first tier feud. Austin was also presented as the top guy in the company at the time. Sheamus probably was the most credible heel by default, in WWE at the time of Roman's title win. Not saying much, but still, and the feud was presented as the number one feud, and Sheamus wasn't a jobber at the time until Roman turned him into one. Cena feuded with JBL as his first title feud...the guy who held the belt for a year before he took it. Then got drafted to RAW (cementing him as the next top guy) to work an Authority angle with Biscoff and Jericho, Jericho was one of the biggest stars in the company and already approaching living legend status. The move to RAW for Cena was a big deal, because RAW was considered hands down the A show, so it meant Cena was the top guy. But overall, I'm talking about the booking and presentation of Cena, Reigns, Austin, compared to that of Dean Ambrose. These guys weren't feuding bottom of the barrel jobbers, nor were they getting squashed at Mania, or losing two weeks before Mania, or needing a briefcase to win titles.
> 
> ...


Not that I disagree with the points you made, everyone with a grain of salt should understand that Ambrose has never been option A and they'll probably never present him as a top guy (or as good as the top guy of Raw), but I think Ambrose already had his " establishing moment" by retaining the title in the triple threat match. That's his firts big win, and if I have to be honest, I prefer him getting some easy wins over guys like Ziggler, rather then feuding Wyatt right now and obviously beat him.

I know I am just thinking as a Wyatt mark, but I'd like to see this feud just in case Ambrose is dropping the belt, and he's not doing that in the next month, guaranteed.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ste1592 said:


> Not that I disagree with the points you made, everyone with a grain of salt should understand that Ambrose has never been option A and they'll probably never present him as a top guy (or as good as the top guy of Raw), but I think Ambrose already had his " establishing moment" by retaining the title in the triple threat match. That's his firts big win, and if I have to be honest, I prefer him getting some easy wins over guys like Ziggler, rather then feuding Wyatt right now and obviously beat him.
> 
> I know I am just thinking as a Wyatt mark, but I'd like to see this feud just in case Ambrose is dropping the belt, and he's not doing that in the next month, guaranteed.


I think you pretty much nailed it, Ambrose isn't their option really. The triple threat match was meant to punish Roman Reigns, not solidify Dean Ambrose. If a failed Wellness Test didn't happen, none of this would be. And I don't think that's a problem, as Ambrose is better than Reigns, I'm just saying WWE doesn't want Ambrose as a top guy, they wanted Roman Reigns. That didn't happen, so now they're giving Dean a half assed push instead to further drive home whatever point they're trying to make to Roman Reigns and the locker room.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Godway said:


> I think you pretty much nailed it, Ambrose isn't their option really. The triple threat match was meant to punish Roman Reigns, not solidify Dean Ambrose. If a failed Wellness Test didn't happen, none of this would be. And I don't think that's a problem, as Ambrose is better than Reigns, I'm just saying WWE doesn't want Ambrose as a top guy, they wanted Roman Reigns. That didn't happen, so now they're giving Dean a half assed push instead to further drive home whatever point they're trying to make to Roman Reigns and the locker room.


Yeah, probably right now the Universal Title match would be on Smackdown while Reigns would defend against Balor to make HHH and Vince wet dream come true.


Anyway, speaking of Ambrose, he's clearly benefitting from a situation made possible by Reigns' idiocy, but I think at some point he'll be facing a midcarder regardless, both rosters are paper thin.
Despite what many people think, pushing Balor right off the bat on is a good call, because that provides a fresh main event feud and especially you don't have the feeling of a midcarder being pushed with the sole purpose of doing the job (even though I think Balor will lose, I still have hope that they learnt something from Reigns). Unfortunately Smackdown had no good prospects called up, here is where someone like Roode or Aries would have been perfect.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Godway said:


> NXT/WWE are two entirely separate entities. The people who watch RAW/SD don't all watch NXT. Sasha Banks jobbed to Bayley a number of times on her way out of NXT, yet went on to go undefeated for a year on the roster. Jobbing at the end of your NXT run is just a way to write you off of NXT, because you're going to the main show.
> 
> *You're missing the point. Foley was one of the hottest names in wrestling at the time, with a huge cult following (AJ Styles today would be kind of similar comparison). His career didn't suddenly begin in the WWE. Foley/Austin was a great feud and came across as a first tier feud. Austin was also presented as the top guy in the company at the time. Sheamus probably was the most credible heel by default, in WWE at the time of Roman's title win. Not saying much, but still, and the feud was presented as the number one feud, and Sheamus wasn't a jobber at the time until Roman turned him into one. Cena feuded with JBL as his first title feud...the guy who held the belt for a year before he took it. Then got drafted to RAW (cementing him as the next top guy) to work an Authority angle with Biscoff and Jericho, Jericho was one of the biggest stars in the company and already approaching living legend status. The move to RAW for Cena was a big deal, because RAW was considered hands down the A show, so it meant Cena was the top guy.* But overall, I'm talking about the booking and presentation of Cena, Reigns, Austin, compared to that of Dean Ambrose. These guys weren't feuding bottom of the barrel jobbers, nor were they getting squashed at Mania, or losing two weeks before Mania, or needing a briefcase to win titles.
> 
> ...



Nice sell job, but it's all very flawed. At the time Foley wasn't that over and was only getting that spot to job. He wasn't seen as a serious threat to take the title from Stone Cold. He went into those matches with no chance to win. As for Jericho at that point of Jericho run he was more in the IC Title picture then World Title picture. So facing guys like Christian and Jericho were just filler title defenses for Jericho as well. It wasn't until Jericho came back in 2008, when he got back in the title picture. As for Sheamus, your theory is very flawed there. Because you realize that Ziggler/Sheamus feuded at Extreme Rules and Payback and Ziggler won one of those matches. All Stone Cold, John Cena, Reigns title defenses were against filler contenders that had no chance of winning. It was to showcase the star of the match in Ambrose. 



As for Ziggler, he's not been booked as bad as you may think. Baron Corbin only loss in the WWE is to Ziggler. Heck I wouldn't be surprised if Cena has ppv matches with Corbin by the end of the year. Ziggler also has recent wins over Rusev/Sheamus and has beat Owens twice(who AJ hasn't beat), Miz a bunch. So big clean wins wise, Ziggler has just as many big wins as AJ Styles. Even though their place on the card was much different prior to the brand split. Even though Ziggler has been booked like crap, he has a big fan-base. That's the reason why he's getting this spot. Plus like I mentioned before he has a lot of gold, so they can repackage him with a few big wins easily.


If Raw had Rollins/Reigns as the title match, then they did Ziggler/Ambrose. Then you can make the case that made Smackdown look like the B show. Instead WWE did the same type of storyline for both shows. Just with two wrestlers who are at different stages of their careers. With Balor winning big match up and now trying to prove he belongs and Raw wasn't a fluke. While Ziggler storyline is he's trying to recapture what he once had and get back to being World Champion like he was three years ago. Balor/Rollins isn't a main event level match. It's Cena/Owens all over again and if they didn't have brand split it wouldn't be happening either.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ste1592 said:


> Yeah, probably right now the Universal Title match would be on Smackdown while Reigns would defend against Balor to make HHH and Vince wet dream come true.
> 
> 
> Anyway, speaking of Ambrose, he's clearly benefitting from a situation made possible by Reigns' idiocy, but I think at some point he'll be facing a midcarder regardless, both rosters are paper thin.
> Despite what many people think, pushing Balor right off the bat on is a good call, because that provides a fresh main event feud and especially you don't have the feeling of a midcarder being pushed with the sole purpose of doing the job (even though I think Balor will lose, I still have hope that they learnt something from Reigns). Unfortunately Smackdown had no good prospects called up, here is where someone like Roode or Aries would have been perfect.


I think it's benefiting everyone, agreed. The main goal here of the brand split should be to focus on all of the guys you buried during Roman's two years of terror, and see who is salvageable. While also debuting guys like a Balor, in spectacular fashion. I still think SD has a much better roster for making stars than RAW does. I just feel like they're off to the wrong start with this Ziggler crap.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Godway said:


> I think it's benefiting everyone, agreed. The main goal here of the brand split should be to focus on all of the guys you buried during Roman's two years of terror, and see who is salvageable. While also debuting guys like a Balor, in spectacular fashion. I still think SD has a much better roster for making stars than RAW does. * I just feel like they're off to the wrong start with this Ziggler crap.*


Yeah, that does indeed seem a weak start. But I think the benefit of a choice like this will be seen in the long run, not right now.

I am almost ashamed of myself when I say this, but lets give them some time and see where it goes. If, as usual, turns out to be crap, they really deserve to sink with all their company.


Edit. Just to clarify and sum all my posts in a few words: they're in no way trying to present Ambrose as a top guy, but rather as the best out of a bunch geeks called Smackdown. At the same time, this will be beneficial for both Ambrose and the Smackdown roster as a whole.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Godway said:


> I think you pretty much nailed it, Ambrose isn't their option really. The triple threat match was meant to punish Roman Reigns, not solidify Dean Ambrose. If a failed Wellness Test didn't happen, none of this would be. And I don't think that's a problem, as Ambrose is better than Reigns, I'm just saying WWE doesn't want Ambrose as a top guy, they wanted Roman Reigns. That didn't happen, so now they're giving Dean a half assed push instead to further drive home whatever point they're trying to make to Roman Reigns and the locker room.



Your theory is flawed again. Because they didn't have to big Ambrose this push or have him beat Rollins clean. Yes at one point Ambrose wasn't seen as a top guy. But once Reigns messed up, Vince decided to push Ambrose as the top guy instead. That is why they've booked him so strong. He's beat AJ, he beat Miz on back to back shows, he beat Rollins clean and won the Shield Triple Threat.. He was just booked as strong as Reigns has ever been. Problem is, they already had Orton/Brock and AJ/Cena plans set for Summerslam. So with the brand split, they didn't have a top guy for Ambrose to face for the title. Now if Reigns was on Smackdown, they would probably do Ambrose/Reigns. But they can't with the brand split, so the options are Bray Wyatt or someone like Ziggler. Well Bray Wyatt vs Ambrose match would still be third or fourth biggest match on Summerslam card anyways. So would be Ambrose/Ziggler, so why not save Bray for a Backlash headliner? Once Ambrose is beating Cena and AJ and or Orton. You will see that he is the guy on Smackdown going forward. The brand split basically ensures that, which is why Rollins/Reigns both put him over. So he could be the guy going on Smackdown and continue his build going forward.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Whether the writers are on drugs or not, I'm glad they're giving others a shot at huge show main events. Hearing Rollins was not only back, but that he beat Reigns clean for the title at MITB, immediately followed by a Ambrose successful cash-in is the only reason I decided to peak in and catch up on the last couple months of WWE. The shows have been surprisingly good so far (2 Raws out from MITB as of right now) really enjoyed AJ's turn/reuniting with The Club and beatdown of returning Cena.

But then again maybe just knowing Reigns has a couple of clean pinfall loses coming just around the corner, as brightened the whole show up for me.*


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Nuke said:


> If you are of that opinion then the match belongs on a lesser PPV, and not a Show Case one like Summerslam.
> 
> Smackdown is its own show. The Champion doesn't get a big match. He gets a mid-card match. People see this.
> 
> ...



WWE doesn't like to do 3-way matches on Summerslam/Mania PPV and AJ/Cena feud wasn't about the title and needs payoff match. It's already a big match, and now Ambrose/Ziggler gives them another big match. IF Raw did Reigns/Rollins then you can say Smackdown was made to look like a B show. Since they gave NXT call up title shot. It doesn't make their title match look any stronger then Ambrose/Ziggler. So it shows that the title is taking a back seat on both shows on this PPV. Or what really is happening is their saving bigger title matches for the brand only PPVs in September and October and December. Since Brock/Orton is Summerslam headliner already. So they will give two guys chances in title matches. Who should put on good wrestling matches with both Ambrose and Rollins.


----------



## The Nuke (Mar 7, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> WWE doesn't like to do 3-way matches on Summerslam/Mania PPV and AJ/Cena feud wasn't about the title and needs payoff match. It's already a big match, and now Ambrose/Ziggler gives them another big match. IF Raw did Reigns/Rollins then you can say Smackdown was made to look like a B show. Since they gave NXT call up title shot. It doesn't make their title match look any stronger then Ambrose/Ziggler. So it shows that the title is taking a back seat on both shows on this PPV. Or what really is happening is their saving bigger title matches for the brand only PPVs in September and October and December. Since Brock/Orton is Summerslam headliner already. So they will give two guys chances in title matches. Who should put on good wrestling matches with both Ambrose and Rollins.


Doesn't like, or doesn't just do them often? two different things.

So if you're saying that Balor vs Rollins is also a weaker match, which I don't agree with given that for Wrestling Fans this will be a show case, while Ziggler vs Ambrose will be looked at as a throw away, then wouldn't you want one of these Title matches to be a big match?

Would you want one of the Title matches booked in such a way to make the Title look important and matter?

Have Balor vs Rollins, which is going to be something big for Wrestling fans.

Then have AJ vs Cena for the Title thus having a huge match up for one of the big titles.

Instead we have a mid-card title match with the Champion vs and Undercard talent. Thus making both Title matches look inferior. Though IMO, the Raw one looks like a bigger deal, and worth watching, and one I think a majority of people will converge too.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Dolph is just filler


----------



## TaterTots (Jul 22, 2016)

deanambroselover said:


> Dolph is just filler


He is not and he may actually beat Ambrose for the title. I see a lot of people outside these forum showing great reaction for Ziggler, being happy that he is being pushed and hoping he wins.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Nuke said:


> Doesn't like, or doesn't just do them often? two different things.
> 
> So if you're saying that Balor vs Rollins is also a weaker match, which I don't agree with given that for Wrestling Fans this will be a show case, while Ziggler vs Ambrose will be looked at as a throw away, then wouldn't you want one of these Title matches to be a big match?
> 
> ...


You are sounding way too much like a IWC fanboy. A lot people have no idea who Balor is yet. He is still a nobody to majority of fans. With WWE audiences, so that doesn't make the match a big deal. Yes Kevin Owens vs John Cena was huge match to IwC fanboys too. But its not a match WWE would main event a Summerslam ppv with and Balor same position right now.


Also AJ isn't one of WWE top guys. He's going to lose to Cena at Summerslam. They aren't going to put the belt on AJ this year and are trying to keep the belt off Cena for a while. That's why the title isn't it's not for the title. Ambrose is being pushed as top guy now. Ziggler match is only happening due to brand split timing with Summerslam. Which WWE had no control of, USA wanted it to happen by this date. He will be beating Wyatt, Cena,AJ and Orton on next few ppvs.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> Your theory is flawed again. Because they didn't have to big Ambrose this push or have him beat Rollins clean. Yes at one point Ambrose wasn't seen as a top guy. But once Reigns messed up, Vince decided to push Ambrose as the top guy instead. That is why they've booked him so strong. He's beat AJ, he beat Miz on back to back shows, he beat Rollins clean and won the Shield Triple Threat.. He was just booked as strong as Reigns has ever been. Problem is, they already had Orton/Brock and AJ/Cena plans set for Summerslam. So with the brand split, they didn't have a top guy for Ambrose to face for the title. Now if Reigns was on Smackdown, they would probably do Ambrose/Reigns. But they can't with the brand split, so the options are Bray Wyatt or someone like Ziggler. Well Bray Wyatt vs Ambrose match would still be third or fourth biggest match on Summerslam card anyways. So would be Ambrose/Ziggler, so why not save Bray for a Backlash headliner? Once Ambrose is beating Cena and AJ and or Orton. You will see that he is the guy on Smackdown going forward. The brand split basically ensures that, which is why Rollins/Reigns both put him over. So he could be the guy going on Smackdown and continue his build going forward.


Orton/Brock are on "different brands" and still feuding into Summerslam. If they wanted to do a Reigns/Ambrose match for Summerslam to maybe give Dean one of the wins back that he handed to Reigns, they easily could have. But they didn't. You sound ridiculous about these wins, Rollins is the only legit clean win Ambrose has gotten in this push. AJ win was with Cena fuckery, Roman win was in a 3x, Miz is the biggest jobber on the roster. So calm down with your little push theory. He's still the guy who was a jobber to the stars for the last two years, and he still isn't being presented anywhere near the level of actual top faces. 

He'll be midcard again by the end of the year, just watch.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TaterTots said:


> He is not and he may actually beat Ambrose for the title. I see a lot of people outside these forum showing great reaction for Ziggler, being happy that he is being pushed and hoping he wins.



He's well liked, which is why he's getting another opportunity. They picked him for this spot over a guy like Del Rio or Kane for a reason. He won't win, but he's going to have a bigger role on Smackdown going forward. His days of jobbing in mid cards are done for now. He's a top 5-7 guy on this Smackdown roster. Which means he will be likely wrestling Cena, Orton, AJ, Bray and others going forward.



Godway said:


> Orton/Brock are on "different brands" and still feuding into Summerslam. If they wanted to do a Reigns/Ambrose match for Summerslam to maybe give Dean one of the wins back that he handed to Reigns, they easily could have. But they didn't. You sound ridiculous about these wins, Rollins is the only legit clean win Ambrose has gotten in this push. AJ win was with Cena fuckery, Roman win was in a 3x, Miz is the biggest jobber on the roster. So calm down with your little push theory. He's still the guy who was a jobber to the stars for the last two years, and he still isn't being presented anywhere near the level of actual top faces.
> 
> He'll be midcard again by the end of the year, just watch.


Lol I guess wins over Owens and Jericho aren't legit lol. Even though AJ has lost clean to Owens and Jericho in his last match against both guys. Man the fan boy bias with AJ is ridiculous. Ambrose is more likely going to be champion for the rest of the year. Then be is likely be in the mid cards on brand split show. Ambrose push and brand split ensures he will be a top guy going forward. But hey haters need something to dream and hope for. So good luck with that pal.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> Lol I guess wins over Owens and Jericho aren't legit lol. Even though AJ has lost clean to Owens and Jericho in his last match against both guys. Man the fan boy bias with AJ is ridiculous. Ambrose is more likely going to be champion for the rest of the year. Before going to mid cards. Ambrose push and brand split ensures he will be a top guy going forward. But hey haters can always dream and hope for the best.


I've never at any point been a 'hater' of Dean Ambrose, actually quite the opposite. But I'm also living in reality, where WWE hasn't presented him anywhere near the level of other top guys. You think title wins and wins over midcarders seal the deal for him or something. It's all part of their booking philosophies for guys they like....but don't really like. They give them just enough to say they gave them something, but never present them as a Cena/Reigns level star. 

If Dean's main event run catches on, he gets way over and FORCES them to keep him in the spot, great. But I seriously doubt it happens.


----------



## The Nuke (Mar 7, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> You are sounding way too much like a IWC fanboy. A lot people have no idea who Balor is yet. He is still a nobody to majority of fans. With WWE audiences, so that doesn't make the match a big deal. Yes Kevin Owens vs John Cena was huge match to IwC fanboys too. But its not a match WWE would main event a Summerslam ppv with and Balor same position right now.
> 
> 
> Also AJ isn't one of WWE top guys. He's going to lose to Cena at Summerslam. They aren't going to put the belt on AJ this year and are trying to keep the belt off Cena for a while. That's why the title isn't it's not for the title. Ambrose is being pushed as top guy now. Ziggler match is only happening due to brand split timing with Summerslam. Which WWE had no control of, USA wanted it to happen by this date. He will be beating Wyatt, Cena,AJ and Orton on next few ppvs.


No.No. I'm not a IWC fanboy.

I'm follow the money. I'll follow the history of the business. I don't believe anybody DESERVES anything in Wrestling, and also believe that it is a cut throat business where only the strongest survive. In other words the most profitable. So, no, I'm no Fan Boy.

In Balor I see a bold choice in making him a title contender. In Balor too I also see profitable product. I don't see this in Ziggler. In Balor vs Rollins I see a match that going by what I've seen of the Wrestling fan base people will gravitate too. A match with two great performers for a World Title. Both of which are better performers than both Ambrose and Ziggler.

The rest of your post is based off assumptions of what you think will happen. Thus not worth commenting on.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Godway said:


> I've never at any point been a 'hater' of Dean Ambrose, actually quite the opposite. But I'm also living in reality, where WWE hasn't presented him anywhere near the level of other top guys. You think title wins and wins over midcarders seal the deal for him or something. It's all part of their booking philosophies for guys they like....but don't really like. They give them just enough to say they gave them something, but never present them as a Cena/Reigns level star.
> 
> If Dean's main event run catches on, he gets way over and FORCES them to keep him in the spot, great. But I seriously doubt it happens.


Very few guys get pushes or presented like Cena and Reigns have. That doesn't mean guys still don't have long title runs or are top main event guys. Ambrose isn't losing the title before Survivor Series and WWE is going to cash in on big ppv matches with him and guys like Orton, Cena, Wyatt and AJ. Before he moves out of the title picture.



The Nuke said:


> No.No. I'm not a IWC fanboy.
> 
> I'm follow the money. I'll follow the history of the business. I don't believe anybody DESERVES anything in Wrestling, and also believe that it is a cut throat business where only the strongest survive. In other words the most profitable. So, no, I'm no Fan Boy.
> 
> ...


It's a bit of a assumption that a 35 year old guy. Just making his debut on the main roster now is going to be a major star. Let's not forget that the only developmental guys called up over the last 5 years. To get the title is Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose. So it's easier said then done.

This is what Jim Ross said about Ziggler earning a title shot.


Unlike many, I had no issue with.Dolph Ziggler earning a shot at Dean Ambrose's WWE Title at Summer Slam. Was Ziggler primed and ready for the #1 contender role? Obviously, not but fans have been clamoring for Dolph to be put in the game and there is no doubt that Ziggler and Ambrose will have a superb main event level bout in Brooklyn. While I respect the opinion of others, unlike many keyboard warriors, I submit Ziggler is a favorite of many fans who can deliver a great bout and who can have his TV persona enhanced in the next couple of weeks


----------



## FatherJackHackett (Apr 11, 2016)

Damn right Ziggler now! I said before the show that they need to push him, and now he gets to work a programme with the champ with a chance of winning the big one at the end of it. So pleased for Dolph, he's amazing and it's criminal that he has fallen into such irrelevance when he is a legitimate main event level talent. What a way to bounce back.

This opens up a lot of interesting possibilities, and I feel like a heel turn from one of these guys may be on the horizon, probably DZ. Whatever is the case, a highly motivated Ziggler on the big stage is good for business. I'm actually more concerned about Ambrose not putting on a good show than I am him.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Summerslam was the chance for WWE to go big with eyes on the product from Brock's latest promotion, but instead they give us a top-of-the-hour TV match as the WWE Championship showdown.

With Balor a newcomer one of these title matches needed a veteran/name. This is one of those times an AJ/Cena would've been perfect and they could hold off on their match till Backlash.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*I don't have any issues on Ziggler winning the number one contenders match because it is good choice that they made. 

1. AJ Styles wasn't winning because he is continuing his feud with John Cena in the next month. 

2. John Cena wasn't winning it for many reasons and his biggest one was continuing his feud with AJ Styles til Summerslam. 

3. Baron Corbin wasn't winning it because he hadn't been in the company long enough to warrenty a shot at the title and it is too soon for him. 

4. Same goes for Apollo Crews. He just got on the main roster and it wouldn't make sense for him to get a shot this close into his debut.

5. Bray Wyatt should be the contender but it is obvious that he is going to start a feud with Baron Corbin or Apollo Crews. 

This one was very unpredictable and I can't even bitch about it. Sure his character has been a joke for a year now but god damn that man can get it on in the ring. Ziggler vs Ambrose will be a good one and I am expecting a heel turn from Ziggler after losing the first round after Summerslam. *


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> They don't go with him in 2014 after survivor series when he's red hot no, they go with him after he's been stale and boring in the midcard for the last 2 years and doing an HBK tribute act. Makes sense.
> 
> This guy has no business being in a WWE title match at Summerslam after the booking he's had this year. This was just a fucking swerve to shock people and be like "See we're pushing guys that don't normally get a push" except this guy has been boring as fuck all year and been all around awful. AJ or Bray deserved this title shot, Ziggler would be an acceptable challenger on say a ppv like Battleground or Fastlane, not fucking Summerslam.
> 
> Its absolutely pathetic that they had AJ take the pin after Ziggler has jobbed to Baron Corbin like 5 times this year and been a jobber to nearly everyone else.


^-You know I said the exact same thing, almost word for word except I worded it as "hey look, we offer opportunity", even though all the women and tag teams have nothing to work for.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

I wonder if Ziggler getting this spot has to do with Alberto Del Rio being in the dog house. When they decided to give Ambrose the title around the time of the MITB PPV. Then planned to push him strong go to Smackdown as the champion. Well let's not forget that Del Rio was being pushed pretty strong during the MITB feud. He got a clean win over Sami Zayn and some actually thought he might win it. So just off speculation there. It would seem like Del Rio would have been the guy they choose to face Ambrose for the title at Summerslam. 


Then you look at the house shows cards the week before Summerslam. Which has Ambrose defending the title vs Aberto Del Rio. So IMO Del Rio was the guy Ambrose was supposed to defend the title against at Summerslam. Then somewhere in mid July, WWE decided to change it Ziggler. That's why all of the sudden 10 days before Battleground they had Ziggler get a win over Rusev. While on Raw they had Alberto Del Rio job to Darren Young. Considering how they used Del Rio on Smackdown this week, it's pretty obvious that Del Rio is in the dog house right now. But good for Dolph he's probably more deserving then a push then Del Rio anyways. Hopefully he turns heel this week and can repackage himself and be that upper card heel behind AJ/Wyatt on Smackdown.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dolph has needed a heel turn for a long time. I hope he gets it soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

Ziggler better step up his game, this is his big chance and probably last.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> I'm just done with the WWE.
> 
> AJ is a scrub, why the hell would you have him take the pin when he literally has minimal credibility.
> 
> I hope he goes back to NJPW.


Ziggler/AJ feud after Summerslam?


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

I think the big picture here is that with the brutal lack of roster depth now and the addition of a PPV literally every 2 weeks there is gonna be some seriously weak cards and weak title matches coming up in the future. I have a feeling we're all going to be having a similar discussion as this one on a regular basis.


----------



## MGK (Jul 29, 2016)

He is Hardcore Holly to Brock Lesnar at Royal Rumble 2004. Just a filler fight for the champion.

Summerslam has a big main-event in Lesnar/Orton which will sell on its own. They don't need to stack the deck and blow their load by wasting another big match. Ambrose should beat Ziggler and then fued with Cena afterwards.


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *I don't have any issues on Ziggler winning the number one contenders match because it is good choice that they made.
> 
> 4. Same goes for Apollo Crews. He just got on the main roster and it wouldn't make sense for him to get a shot this close into his debut.
> *


Not that I agree with how WWE went about it, but Finn Balor pretty much wipes out this theory after getting named #1 contender his very first day on the roster.


----------



## TaterTots (Jul 22, 2016)

Yashamaga said:


> Not that I agree with how WWE went about it, but Finn Balor pretty much wipes out this theory after getting named #1 contender his very first day on the roster.


And why does Rollins deserves to be put right into the title match without needing to win a fatal 4 way like everyone else? He lost his title shots against Ambrose and also failed to win the triple threat. He failed more than Roman did.

But no worries, Balor will take out these two midcard talents out of the title picture for good after he beats Rollins at Summer Slam.


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

TaterTots said:


> And why does Rollins deserves to be put right into the title match without needing to win a fatal 4 way like everyone else? He lost his title shots against Ambrose and also failed to win the triple threat. He failed more than Roman did.
> 
> But no worries, Balor will take out these two midcard talents out of the title picture for good after he beats Rollins at Summer Slam.


Rollins = top heel
Stephanie = authority heel that handpicked her guy to be in the match

in addition to the fact that Rollins didn't get pinned in the triple threat for the championship and he does have a stake at it because he is technically the #1 or #2 contender


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Yashamaga said:


> Rollins = top heel
> Stephanie = authority heel that handpicked her guy to be in the match
> 
> in addition to the fact that Rollins didn't get pinned in the triple threat for the championship and he does have a stake at it because he is technically the #1 or #2 contender


He didn't take the pin at the ppv. But he got pinned clean by Ambrose on Smackdown before the ppv. He's basically getting chance to win the Universal title cuz he was number one pick.



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Ziggler/AJ feud after Summerslam?



Upcoming House Shows suggest either that doing either AJ/Ambrose or AJ/Orton at Backlash. Since the weekend after Summerslam has Ambrose defending the title vs Bray Wyatt and AJ vs Orton. While the House Show the night before Backlash. Has Ambrose vs AJ and Bray Wyatt vs Randy Orton. So maybe its the more updated match ups. Or WWE is shaking things up not wanting to show their two big ppv match ups the night before the ppv. 



FWIW Dolph is scheduled to face Miz in these house shows. So he could be fighting for IC Title at Backlash. Or possibly feuding with Cena and just wrestling Miz on House Shows. Because John Cena doesn't work these house shows.


----------



## TaterTots (Jul 22, 2016)

Yashamaga said:


> Rollins = top heel
> Stephanie = authority heel that handpicked her guy to be in the match
> 
> in addition to the fact that Rollins didn't get pinned in the triple threat for the championship and he does have a stake at it because he is technically the #1 or #2 contender


But he got pinned by Ambrose just a few days before Battleground. If anything he has less claims to a title match than anyone in the roster.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

TaterTots said:


> And why does Rollins deserves to be put right into the title match without needing to win a fatal 4 way like everyone else?


In reality, it's because he's a HHH guy and Vince has signed off on him. In kayfabe, it's because he's Stephanie's bitch.


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm not against this sudden push. But what scares me is: what they will do this mknth to keep the feud going? A month of "i'm better/no i will win"? Rematch after rematch after rematch? Tag team galore?

I hope they'll create some feud. Even a tiny one with vignettes and a little progression. 
Even a stupid thing, like the challenges between mvp and matt hardy for the us title, or some vignettes about an apparent friendship (a là angle-lesnar before he latter turned on angle)... SOMETHING!

can i be optimistic? Just this time?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ironman Match said:


> I'm not against this sudden push. But what scares me is: what they will do this mknth to keep the feud going? A month of "i'm better/no i will win"? Rematch after rematch after rematch? Tag team galore?
> 
> I hope they'll create some feud. Even a tiny one with vignettes and a little progression.
> Even a stupid thing, like the challenges between mvp and matt hardy for the us title, or some vignettes about an apparent friendship (a là angle-lesnar before he latter turned on angle)... SOMETHING!
> ...



Hopefully they turn Ziggler heel. They can sell the fact that Ziggler trying to do it the "right way"to please his fans and win clean as a baby face. Just wasn't getting the job down and that's why his career took a downward turn. He could sell the fact, that before he tried to please the fans. He was a 2-time World Champion, 4-time IC Champion, US Champion and Tag Team Champion. While over the last two years he hasn't won anything. So you make him this wimpy heel that has to cheat and give him a few big wins over say Baron Corbin(who he struggled to beat before) and maybe have him beat Cena with inference from AJ. If you do that he will look a lot more credible contender to face Ambrose at Summerslam. If they try to do straight up baby face vs baby face here. Well it could be pretty boring and there gonna have trouble selling that Ziggler could win.


----------



## Jeremy Bandicoot (Jul 28, 2016)

*WWE Universe Still Behind Dolph Zigger?*

As evidenced by a recent poll on nodq.com, A lot of the WWE Universe is still confident in Dolph Ziggler and I for one am no exception. You can find this poll at http://nodq.com/polls/471832965.shtml 

What do you guys think? I feel like Ziggler getting another push after being screwed over in his first one is a good move given that the man clearly has talent, a connection with the fans, and a desire to do what he wants to do.


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

If Ziggler turns full heel, this feud goes from a 6 to a 9.


----------



## Jeremy Bandicoot (Jul 28, 2016)

Relatively speaking, a lot of people are still behind Ziggler and want to see him get the push he deserves. WWE didn't want Styles or Cena to win because they still have a score to settle themselves at Summerslam, I'm not sure why they didn't do Bray because that was my favorite going into the match, but it definitely is nice to see someone who was screwed over the first time he got pushed to get a second shot. I wholeheartedly believe Bray's time will come, now that he's mainly gonna be a singles guy.


----------



## Steve Hermon (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: WWE Universe Still Behind Dolph Zigger?*

I think they are... by a thread. Minus making him the sole survivor when he got rid of The Authority (for 6 weeks) he has been booked terribly ever since he picked up the concussion shortly after WM29. 

I welcome pushing him again but it should have been a slow burn again. He's going from Baron Corbin to the WWE title match at Summerslam?! Too soon.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: WWE Universe Still Behind Dolph Zigger?*

Dolph is a guy they really need to capitalize on. I like that he won the 6 pack challenge. The shit booking for him the last 2 years will be hard to fix, but they are off to a great start.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Universe Still Behind Dolph Zigger?*

I was never a fan of him to begin with, but I feel its to late. The fans put so much energy in Ziggler and every time he was getting white hot they shot him down and he lost alot of steam that. I feel he wasn't adding anything new to his arsenal and became like a cheap imitation of HBK, because of that I changed my opinion of not caring to sort of hating the guy. And after a horrible feud of Rusev and Corbin, WWE think NOW is the best time the push. Atleast with Bálor(someone I'm not a fan of either) you can say that he was dominating NXT but Ziggler came from the fucking pre show were he LOST to Corbin.

So him being numbet 1 contender doesn't make any sense and it just brings WWEWHC down.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Universe Still Behind Dolph Zigger?*

I still like Ziggler, but him winning that 6-man match was kinda strange and out of nowhere. Despite that, I look forward to the Ziggler/Ambrose match at Summerslam. Think Ziggler needs to turn heel, a guy desperate for his moment. Something like that could work imo.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE Universe Still Behind Dolph Zigger?*

I didn't like Ziggler's promo, I felt like he was making excuses. I mean others had it worst, and they didn't just give up. Fucking Cesaro had it way worst yet continued making 4* and 5* matches, literally top 3 match of the year candidates like 3 years running.

Personally, I think Baron Corbin had more momentum going into SDL than any other wrestler. I felt AJ was going to have the big epic, no holding back Summerslam, that AJ wins, cementing his place (which of course, round 2 would be Wrestlemania where Cena wins). Then wait a couple years for rubber match.

But yeah, Corbin won the Andre Trophy (which hasn't meant shit just like King of the Ring). But Corbin had squashed Ziggler, and had been looking dam good. I'm saying keep everything as is with Ziggler, and in a Ziggler/Ambrose promo, Corbin comes out and calls Ziggler out, saying he is better. Then have Corbin pin Ziggler again. Making it a triple threat at Summerslam. Then Ziggler pulls off an amazing emotional story in ring, and pins Corbin, leaving Ambrose clean....This is how WWE would have done it, if Ziggler was winning title....but he ain't.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Universe Still Behind Dolph Zigger?*

Some still like him, but the bloom is off faux HBK's rose. His obnoxious ass needs to be heel.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Universe Still Behind Dolph Zigger?*

I like Dolph, but I'm gonna be mad if he beats Dean at Summerslam.

I mean, there's doing surprising things to shake WWE up (Finn Balor), but then there's just doing surprising things for the sake of being surprising if Dolph wins. Dean should win this match, and I'm not even saying that cos he's my fave, it just makes sense.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Universe Still Behind Dolph Zigger?*

:bearer

Sorry but, i'm certainly not part of this 'universe' if that is the case.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: WWE Universe Still Behind Dolph Zigger?*



> WWE Universe Still Behind Dolph Zigger?


Las Vegas wasn't! They were actually chanting "Ziggler sucks!" at Money In The Bank.

- Vic


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: WWE Universe Still Behind Dolph Zigger?*

I feel WWE have not capitalized on the two times when they could have really pulled the trigger on him. Back when he just turned face after losing the title in 2013 and after SS in 2014. They killed his momentum and I think they crushed his spirit. Dolph has always worked so hard in the past I think WWE have thrown him a bone here, I hope he grabs it turns heel again and who knows? Maybe he can be the guy to beat Ambrose, maybe not at Summerslam but at Backlash?

I think he still has something to give, WWE title material? I'm not sure but give him another chance at the top and see what he can do. If he's a heel then who cares if the Universe are behind him.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: WWE Universe Still Behind Dolph Zigger?*

Seemed like it when he won. I don't care for the guy at all. 
Just too much of an HBK clone right now for my liking and I don't see anywhere else for his style or character to go. 
His best years were with Vickie or A.J. Lee as "The Showoff". It's hard to believe that his Billy Gunn ripoff years were better but here we are.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: WWE Universe Still Behind Dolph Zigger?*

In Ziggler's case it's more you want the guy to not get metaphorically kick in the nuts anymore. He has some of the worst kind of luck with Swagger giving him a concussion to Reigns' push burying him back to the midcard after a great performance at Survivor Series. I don't want Ziggler to win, but I am still happy the guy is at least in the main event spotlight after the last few years of BS.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Universe Still Behind Dolph Zigger?*

There was a garner of fans who still popped for him even with this sh*t booking (similar to when he got sh*t booking after losing the WHC) with some momentum given and some time to shine (hopefully turn heel) the fans will defintely eat him up again.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE Universe Still Behind Dolph Zigger?*

I’ve gotten to the point where I have soured on him a bit. I get he’s been fucked over by booking in the past but my whole thing is that he could have left last year if he wanted but instead he stayed and it’s gotten to the point now where he was just going through the motions.

But now, he’s #1 contender. He still has talent. He still has a fanbase. To put it simply, he’s still salvageable. I’ve been campaigning for a Dolph heel turn for a long time and I hope this, whether he wins the title or not (and I don’t think he will), I hope this is the catalyst or that.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Jeremy Bandicoot said:


> Relatively speaking, a lot of people are still behind Ziggler and want to see him get the push he deserves. WWE didn't want Styles or Cena to win because they still have a score to settle themselves at Summerslam, *I'm not sure why they didn't do Bray because that was my favorite going into the match*, but it definitely is nice to see someone who was screwed over the first time he got pushed to get a second shot. I wholeheartedly believe Bray's time will come, now that he's mainly gonna be a singles guy.



Yeah I thought Bray was going to be the guy too. But considering he's always been protected as a singles wrestler and his last singles match on a PPV was Hell in the Cell vs Reigns in October 2015. I think they wanted to build him up for a PPV or two first. Before they have him lose, wrestling for the title. So they will probably have him beat someone like Kane at Summerslam. Plus Ambrose/Wyatt a bigger match to headline a PPV. With Summerslam already having Brock/Orton, they could do Ambrose/Ziggler as a filler match. Since it wouldn't have to headline the show. So it makes sense that they would want to save Ambrose/Wyatt or Ambrose/AJ for the Smackdown only brand PPVs main event. While Ziggler/Ambrose title match could go on at 8-9 O clock at Summerslam.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Universe Still Behind Dolph Zigger?*

I think they have given up on him but a heel turn could bring some interest back.


----------



## HensonNXT (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: WWE Universe Still Behind Dolph Zigger?*

I never was and theres quite a few who agree with me


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: WWE Universe Still Behind Dolph Zigger?*

Those 29% that voted for Ziggler are going to be very disappointed at Summerslam


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

adprokid said:


> Ziggler better step up his game, this is his big chance and probably last.


No way it's gonna be his last chance.

The guy's been given a push every 5-6 months even though he failed to grab the brass ring all the time.

But he and his fans are gonna keep claiming that the WWE doesn't give him a chance.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

My girlfriend screamed "Fuck yeah! Bout fucking time they show him some support!" so people that wanna see him succeed do exist.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Its not like when he won the match he dominated he capitalized on a distracted AJ and won, thats the beauty of it. Sort of like Boxing/UFC where one punch or kick or mistake can help you win thats how the WWE should book matches now. The predictability is old and boring. Everyone said Bray/Styles/Cena would win and BAM Ziggler with a beautiful super kick and 1-2-3.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Universe Still Behind Dolph Zigger?*

He needs to turn heel, it's a freaking must.
I feel it's going to happen and he's walking out WHC.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

adprokid said:


> Ziggler better step up his game, this is his big chance and probably last.


He always brings it, could've been made into a star after his last chance. It's down to WWE booking.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Universe Still Behind Dolph Zigger?*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I like Dolph, but I'm gonna be mad if he beats Dean at Summerslam.
> 
> I mean, there's doing surprising things to shake WWE up (Finn Balor), but then there's just doing surprising things for the sake of being surprising if Dolph wins. Dean should win this match, and I'm not even saying that cos he's my fave, it just makes sense.


I won't guarantee anything, cause WWE it's WWE, but this just screams as filler feud. Hell, I'm pretty sure they didn't give him Wyatt just because they wanted Dean to win convincingly and Wyatt is not the right opponent to do that now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Universe Still Behind Dolph Zigger?*



ste1592 said:


> I won't guarantee anything, cause WWE it's WWE, but this just screams as filler feud. Hell, I'm pretty sure they didn't give him Wyatt just because they wanted Dean to win convincingly and Wyatt is not the right opponent to do that now.


I thought they were hinting at Dean vs Bray on Smackdown, cos Dean kept eyeing Bray up the most of all his potential opponents - he gave the others a glance, but he kept looking back at Bray constantly. So I definitely think they'll feud in the future.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: WWE Universe Still Behind Dolph Zigger?*

Ziggler needs too turn heel. It will make his feud with Ambrose a lot better and give him more to do going forward.



The Definition of Technician said:


> He needs to turn heel, it's a freaking must.
> I feel it's going to happen and he's walking out WHC.


I agree about him turning heel. But he has no chance to win this match. WWE is already planning Ambrose vs Wyatt or Ambrose vs AJ at Backlash. With Orton wrestling the guy Ambrose doesn't.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Universe Still Behind Dolph Zigger?*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I thought they were hinting at Dean vs Bray on Smackdown, cos Dean kept eyeing Bray up the most of all his potential opponents - he gave the others a glance, but he kept looking back at Bray constantly. So I definitely think they'll feud in the future.


They're the youngest meaningful guys they have on Smackdown, they'll definitely feud over the title.

I think they didn't blow that immediately because neither of them can afford a loss right now. I suppose Ambrose was eyeing him the most because of their history; Wyatt is probably the last guy that can say he always had the best of Dean, now that he finally managed to get his revenge on Seth.


----------



## Jeremy Bandicoot (Jul 28, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> Yeah I thought Bray was going to be the guy too. But considering he's always been protected as a singles wrestler and his last singles match on a PPV was Hell in the Cell vs Reigns in October 2015. I think they wanted to build him up for a PPV or two first. Before they have him lose, wrestling for the title. So they will probably have him beat someone like Kane at Summerslam. Plus Ambrose/Wyatt a bigger match to headline a PPV. With Summerslam already having Brock/Orton, they could do Ambrose/Ziggler as a filler match. Since it wouldn't have to headline the show. So it makes sense that they would want to save Ambrose/Wyatt or Ambrose/AJ for the Smackdown only brand PPVs main event. While Ziggler/Ambrose title match could go on at 8-9 O clock at Summerslam.


Yeah that makes a lot of sense


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Iron Man said:


> He always brings it, could've been made into a star after his last chance. It's down to WWE booking.


Well sd does have its own writer, writing staff, and specific agents now. It could be partially that someone there likes and sees something in him. Yes Vince signs off on it, I'm not over looking that, but people keep forgetting that raw and sd haven't had completely different writing teams since Hayes and Gerwitz


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope he tells the fans to stick it. That would be the only thing to save him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Any Ambrose fan has to be pissed - a feud with fucking Dolph Ziggler at Summerslam? lol. He *just* won the heavyweight title and beat Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins in the 3 way match and the next step is Dolph Ziggler? This just goes to show that they have no creative aim whatsoever for Smackdown. Shane O'Mac is cool, Daniel Bryan in the commissioner role is a good idea, but the show is dead in the water. The writers really couldn't come up with a better match than this?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Booking aside, I wouldn't be able to take anyone who looks, acts, and sounds like Dolph seriously as a wrestler even if he was booked like Brock Lesnar. Everything about this guy just screams homosexual.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Booking aside, I wouldn't be able to take anyone who looks, acts, and sounds like Dolph seriously as a wrestler even if he was booked like Brock Lesnar. Everything about this guy just screams homosexual.


Some of the best wrestlers in history have had gimmicks that come off as homosexual. Shawn Michaels is one good example.

Also, even in modern day WWE, guys like New Day, Breezango, Goldust, Social Outcasts, etc; are worse than Dolph in that regard.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Sweggeh said:


> Some of the best wrestlers in history have had gimmicks that come off as homosexual. Shawn Michaels is one good example.
> 
> Also, even in modern day WWE, guys like New Day, Breezango, Goldust, Social Outcasts, etc; are worse than Dolph in that regard.


I wasn't an HBK fan either.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Booking aside, I wouldn't be able to take anyone who looks, acts, and sounds like Dolph seriously as a wrestler even if he was booked like Brock Lesnar. Everything about this guy just screams homosexual.


Except Dolph Ziggler is a hall of fame level amateur Division 1 wrestler with the record for most pinfalls at Kent State, three time all mid-american conference champion. He's a ridiculously good wrestler in real life, other than Brock, Swagger, and now Shelton Benjamin no one else in the WWE would be able to score a pinfall on him most likely. He'd legitimately kill Dean Ambrose in a shoot fight.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Booking aside, I wouldn't be able to take anyone who looks, acts, and sounds like Dolph seriously as a wrestler even if he was booked like Brock Lesnar. Everything about this guy just screams homosexual.


Except being a division 1 hall of fame wrestler in any pound for pound fight he would probably dump everyone on their heads.

But wwe won't unveil what people can aready see for the past quarter century and teach our kids the exact opposite.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> Except Dolph Ziggler is a hall of fame level amateur Division 1 wrestler with the record for most pinfalls at Kent State, three time all mid-american conference champion. He's a ridiculously good wrestler in real life, other than Brock, Swagger, and now Shelton Benjamin no one else in the WWE would be able to score a pinfall on him most likely. He'd legitimately kill Dean Ambrose in a shoot fight.


I bet Del Rio and Hunico could kill Dolphin Ziggles.


----------

